# Is the white race being exterminated, and what should be done about it?



## xotoxi

A.  Yes.  We need to exterminate non-white races.

B.  Yes.  We need to make interracial breeding between whites and non-whites illegal.

C.  Yes.  We need to round up all non-whites and send them back to third world countries.

D.  Yes.  Whites need to start fucking like rabbits to repopulate.

E.  No.  There is no problem and anyone that says otherwise is a loony bigot.


----------



## JBeukema

LIKE RABBITS!!

We need more inbreeding and less genetic diversity so nature can wipe us out more easily


----------



## jgbkab

I'm surprised this didn't get more responses. I guess it's because you can see the names.


----------



## xotoxi

jgbkab said:


> I'm surprised this didn't get more responses. I guess it's because you can see the names.


 
I made it that way because we all know the usual suspects that will vote for A thru D.  The rest of the sane, rational people will vote E.


----------



## William Joyce

Numbers tell the real story:  in about 1950, whites were nearly 90 percent of the American population.  The only other group was blacks, and Indians/Native Americans in almost insignificant percentages.

Today, whites are about 2/3 of the population.

By 2042, the Census says we will be a minority.

We are already a minority in four states and D.C., a situation that only arose as of the 1990's.

Our percentage of the world population has dropped similarly.  I think we are now down to about 8 percent from a high of about 40 percent.

Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that being in the minority is not as good as being in the majority.  Just ask blacks.

*

We are dying as a race.

Nothing could be more indicative of this than the fact that the overwhelming majority of whites either don't care or hysterically deny that this is happening.  A person who's diagnosed with cancer -- but who has a will to live -- says, "OK, how can I beat this thing?"  A person without a will to live shrugs his shoulders and lets the cancer take him.

Some of this is deliberate.  Other ethnic and racial groups naturally would like to see their former oppressor killed off.

Some of this is self-inflicted.  Whites today have zero to two kids, where their parents had three, and their grandparents had five.  They don't get married, don't have babies, claim homosexuality or mental illness, and just die barren.

If this keeps up, we will exit this stage, permanently.

To me, being concerned about this is as natural as being concerned about your own life.  "Who cares?" is a frequent challenge I get.  Yet nobody would ever say "who cares?" to the question of whether YOU live or die.  Why is it so different for your entire people?

I say we should live.

I say we should rise up and FIGHT to live.

Because nobody is going to give it to us.

Nobody is going to feel sorry for us.

If we are to survive as a people, we are going to have to get moving.  Fucking like rabbits is certainly one of those movements.  Getting married and staying married is another.  Ignoring the Money-is-God religion is another.  Valuing family, valuing race, valuing heritage --- it's all a cohesive whole.  Recognize the pure poison that constitutes so much of the popular culture.  Squeeze it from your pores.  Fuck the materialism.  Fuck the celebrity culture.  Fuck Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Nancy Pelosi and Keith Olberman.  All these people are clowns.

Look for wiser voices.

What's happening to my race?  It's the question that drives my existence.

I believe I'm being driven by the right question.

Liberal v. conservative, yawn.

God v. No God, whatever.

Life vs. Death for Whites, you got my attention.

Can I get yours?


----------



## xotoxi

William Joyce said:


> Numbers tell the real story: in about 1950, whites were nearly 90 percent of the American population. The only other group was blacks, and Indians/Native Americans in almost insignificant percentages.
> 
> Today, whites are about 2/3 of the population.
> 
> By 2042, the Census says we will be a minority.
> 
> We are already a minority in four states and D.C., a situation that only arose as of the 1990's.
> 
> Our percentage of the world population has dropped similarly. I think we are now down to about 8 percent from a high of about 40 percent.
> 
> *Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that being in the minority is not as good as being in the majority. Just ask blacks*.


 
But what are you going to do about it.



Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that _getting older_ is not as good as _getting younger_. Just ask _old people_.

But there is nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## Toro

I voted for D.

Now, where's Miss California?


----------



## William Joyce

xotoxi said:


> But what are you going to do about it.



Advocate for whites.

Write to persuade folks that we do have a right to exist.

Network with like-minded whites to see what else we can do.

Work to change laws and policies that hurt whites, like open immigration and affirmative action.

I'm a lawyer.  Right now, there's a case being decided by the Supreme Court involving white firefighters in New Haven, Connecticut who were denied promotions.  I would like to work on cases like that.  So, I am doing things in my life and career to position myself for that.


----------



## neurosport

shit i voted before realizing this crap is public ...

agree with Toro about miss California though ...


----------



## xotoxi

William Joyce said:


> What's happening to my race? It's the question that drives my existence...Life vs. Death for Whites, you got my attention.
> 
> Can I get yours?


 
Sorry.  It's not something that I give even an ounce of damn about.

If the white race slowly becomes the minority worldwide, it will become so well after I am dead.

If 100 years from now, or 200 years from now, all whites are in cages and are slaves...well that fuckin' sucks.  Clearly the collective intelligence of the human race was not wise enough to learn from mistakes.  

I will leave all of this for you to dwell on, and fester on, and go to your grave in angst that all the white people are going to die.

Personally, I don't care.


----------



## neurosport

xotoxi said:


> Personally, I don't care.



nobody really cares.  we just need excuses to take rights away from other people.

them fiends !


----------



## Dante

I voted F




F) thanks for the belly laugh


----------



## Tank

Who would want to live in a world without white people anyways.


----------



## Tank

xotoxi said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening to my race? It's the question that drives my existence...Life vs. Death for Whites, you got my attention.
> 
> Can I get yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  It's not something that I give even an ounce of damn about.
> 
> If the white race slowly becomes the minority worldwide, it will become so well after I am dead.
> 
> If 100 years from now, or 200 years from now, all whites are in cages and are slaves...well that fuckin' sucks.  Clearly the collective intelligence of the human race was not wise enough to learn from mistakes.
> 
> I will leave all of this for you to dwell on, and fester on, and go to your grave in angst that all the white people are going to die.
> 
> Personally, I don't care.
Click to expand...

White people are only about 6-7% of the worlds population, and your still alive.


----------



## JBeukema

Which definition of White is being used, here?


----------



## Korimyr the Rat

There's no such thing as the "White" race. There are only various nations whose members typically have pale skin-- but I can safely say that those nations are, for the most part, being inundated with unassimilated immigrants from nations with darker skin, and those immigrants for their part have no interest in the cultural heritage of the nations they are invading.

So, can I vote C, D *and* E? 

Since my nation is, both today and historically, made up of people with a wide variety of skintones, I don't have much interest in getting rid of people with darker skintones. But I do have a very strong interest in getting rid of unassimilated immigrants and people who do not share the cultural values of my people-- and I believe those who remain really *should* start reproducing like rabbits in order to keep their own numbers up.


----------



## editec

The world will not be dominated by the middle of the 21st century by Europeans and European decendents.

We had a good run though, didn't we?

But the social/economic and technical advantages we had which gave us the hammer are now permeating the rest of the world.

Oh ...and the fact that we are no longer breeding fast enough to replace ourselves?

Well that doesn't help either, does it?

Now ask yourselves_ WHY_ White people are having less children?

If I proposed that the reason we are not breeding like our grandfathers is because of the *myth of the individual and the personal greed that myth rationalizes* would any of you understand what I was talking about?

I think few of you would.

I think we have been so steeped in that BIG LIE, that anyone who questions it is immediately assumed to be a communist or a socialist or something.

Our race has been taught that* GREED is GOOD.*

And bear with me here...

*What is more expensive to our personal fulfillment than having children?*

They cost a fortune, they interfer with our careers, they demand our time and a personal committment to something OTHER than ourseves.

So the less children one has, the more time and money one can spend on oneself.

The seeds of the destruction of the WHITE CULTURE, were, ironically, exactly the same philosophies which made the WHITE CULTURE dominate the rest of the world for roughtly the last 500 years.

The myth of the individual ALSO made our society more flexible, more productive, more creative AND more aggressive than other cultures.

But those days are done. Those philosophies, when brought to their final chapter make us TOO SELFISH to think in terms of our communities or our nations, or our race, either.

People who imagine that they are SELF MADE MEN do NOT go out of their way for the group.

They consider people who do dangerous collectivists.

But without some sense of COLLECTIVITY, no society can thrive.

*THE WHITE RACE IS DYING FROM ITS OWN PHILOSOPHICALLY MISTAKEN NOTION THAT GREED IS A GOOD THING.*


----------



## JBeukema

Korimyr the Rat said:


> There's no such thing as the "White" race.



You're a rare breed. It's unusual to find an Asatru who's not a Skin


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Tank said:


> Who would want to live in a world without white people anyways.




Explain way living in world with white people is necessary because the Bass doesn't think it is. That is...whiteness isn't necessary.


----------



## William Joyce

If there's no such thing as the white race, how do they figure out whom to exclude under affirmative action?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

William Joyce said:


> Numbers tell the real story:  in about 1950, whites were nearly 90 percent of the American population.  The only other group was blacks, and Indians/Native Americans in almost insignificant percentages.
> 
> Today, whites are about 2/3 of the population.
> 
> By 2042, the Census says we will be a minority.
> 
> We are already a minority in four states and D.C., a situation that only arose as of the 1990's.
> 
> Our percentage of the world population has dropped similarly.  I think we are now down to about 8 percent from a high of about 40 percent.
> 
> Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that being in the minority is not as good as being in the majority.  Just ask blacks.
> 
> *
> 
> We are dying as a race.
> 
> Nothing could be more indicative of this than the fact that the overwhelming majority of whites either don't care or hysterically deny that this is happening.  A person who's diagnosed with cancer -- but who has a will to live -- says, "OK, how can I beat this thing?"  A person without a will to live shrugs his shoulders and lets the cancer take him.
> 
> Some of this is deliberate.  Other ethnic and racial groups naturally would like to see their former oppressor killed off.
> 
> Some of this is self-inflicted.  Whites today have zero to two kids, where their parents had three, and their grandparents had five.  They don't get married, don't have babies, claim homosexuality or mental illness, and just die barren.
> 
> If this keeps up, we will exit this stage, permanently.
> 
> To me, being concerned about this is as natural as being concerned about your own life.  "Who cares?" is a frequent challenge I get.  Yet nobody would ever say "who cares?" to the question of whether YOU live or die.  Why is it so different for your entire people?
> 
> I say we should live.
> 
> I say we should rise up and FIGHT to live.
> 
> Because nobody is going to give it to us.
> 
> Nobody is going to feel sorry for us.
> 
> If we are to survive as a people, we are going to have to get moving.  Fucking like rabbits is certainly one of those movements.  Getting married and staying married is another.  Ignoring the Money-is-God religion is another.  Valuing family, valuing race, valuing heritage --- it's all a cohesive whole.  Recognize the pure poison that constitutes so much of the popular culture.  Squeeze it from your pores.  Fuck the materialism.  Fuck the celebrity culture.  Fuck Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Nancy Pelosi and Keith Olberman.  All these people are clowns.
> 
> Look for wiser voices.
> 
> What's happening to my race?  It's the question that drives my existence.
> 
> I believe I'm being driven by the right question.
> 
> Liberal v. conservative, yawn.
> 
> God v. No God, whatever.
> 
> Life vs. Death for Whites, you got my attention.
> 
> Can I get yours?



The increased incidence of homosexuality amongst whites is the reason the population numbers for whites are going down, other so called races are far less homosexual than whites.


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> Which definition of White is being used, here?



There's the conundrum.


----------



## KittenKoder

Charlie Bass said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers tell the real story:  in about 1950, whites were nearly 90 percent of the American population.  The only other group was blacks, and Indians/Native Americans in almost insignificant percentages.
> 
> Today, whites are about 2/3 of the population.
> 
> By 2042, the Census says we will be a minority.
> 
> We are already a minority in four states and D.C., a situation that only arose as of the 1990's.
> 
> Our percentage of the world population has dropped similarly.  I think we are now down to about 8 percent from a high of about 40 percent.
> 
> Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that being in the minority is not as good as being in the majority.  Just ask blacks.
> 
> *
> 
> We are dying as a race.
> 
> Nothing could be more indicative of this than the fact that the overwhelming majority of whites either don't care or hysterically deny that this is happening.  A person who's diagnosed with cancer -- but who has a will to live -- says, "OK, how can I beat this thing?"  A person without a will to live shrugs his shoulders and lets the cancer take him.
> 
> Some of this is deliberate.  Other ethnic and racial groups naturally would like to see their former oppressor killed off.
> 
> Some of this is self-inflicted.  Whites today have zero to two kids, where their parents had three, and their grandparents had five.  They don't get married, don't have babies, claim homosexuality or mental illness, and just die barren.
> 
> If this keeps up, we will exit this stage, permanently.
> 
> To me, being concerned about this is as natural as being concerned about your own life.  "Who cares?" is a frequent challenge I get.  Yet nobody would ever say "who cares?" to the question of whether YOU live or die.  Why is it so different for your entire people?
> 
> I say we should live.
> 
> I say we should rise up and FIGHT to live.
> 
> Because nobody is going to give it to us.
> 
> Nobody is going to feel sorry for us.
> 
> If we are to survive as a people, we are going to have to get moving.  Fucking like rabbits is certainly one of those movements.  Getting married and staying married is another.  Ignoring the Money-is-God religion is another.  Valuing family, valuing race, valuing heritage --- it's all a cohesive whole.  Recognize the pure poison that constitutes so much of the popular culture.  Squeeze it from your pores.  Fuck the materialism.  Fuck the celebrity culture.  Fuck Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Nancy Pelosi and Keith Olberman.  All these people are clowns.
> 
> Look for wiser voices.
> 
> What's happening to my race?  It's the question that drives my existence.
> 
> I believe I'm being driven by the right question.
> 
> Liberal v. conservative, yawn.
> 
> God v. No God, whatever.
> 
> Life vs. Death for Whites, you got my attention.
> 
> Can I get yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The increased incidence of homosexuality amongst whites is the reason the population numbers for whites are going down, other so called races are far less homosexual than whites.
Click to expand...


Really? Everywhere I look I find black gay men ... kind of odd, and only a few gay white men.


----------



## Tank

Charlie Bass said:


> The increased incidence of homosexuality amongst whites is the reason the population numbers for whites are going down, other so called races are far less homosexual than whites.


Then why do blacks and hispanics got the Aids so much?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

KittenKoder said:


> Really? Everywhere I look I find black gay men ... kind of odd, and only a few gay white men.


 






Stop trolling, blacks are less accepting of homosexuality and far less homosexual prone than whites, whites are very homosexual by nature.


----------



## catzmeow

Korimyr the Rat said:


> There's no such thing as the "White" race. There are only various nations whose members typically have pale skin-- but I can safely say that those nations are, for the most part, being inundated with unassimilated immigrants from nations with darker skin, and those immigrants for their part have no interest in the cultural heritage of the nations they are invading.
> 
> So, can I vote C, D *and* E?
> 
> Since my nation is, both today and historically, made up of people with a wide variety of skintones, I don't have much interest in getting rid of people with darker skintones. But I do have a very strong interest in getting rid of unassimilated immigrants and people who do not share the cultural values of my people-- and I believe those who remain really *should* start reproducing like rabbits in order to keep their own numbers up.



Very rational post.


----------



## Tank

Charlie Bass said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would want to live in a world without white people anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain way living in world with white people is necessary because the Bass doesn't think it is. That is...whiteness isn't necessary.
Click to expand...

I did not say it is "necessary".


----------



## catzmeow

JBeukema said:


> You're a rare breed. It's unusual to find an Asatru who's not a Skin



Not necessarily.  Most of the practitioners of Asatru that I've known were adults and non-racists.


----------



## AllieBaba

Color's just color, who cares. It's the repression of and persecution of Christians that is an issue.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Tank said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The increased incidence of homosexuality amongst whites is the reason the population numbers for whites are going down, other so called races are far less homosexual than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do blacks and hispanics got the Aids so much?
Click to expand...




AIDs in Africa has nothing to do with homosexuality and the AIDS rate in Africa is actually exaggerated. In America its mostly black faggots that have AIDS, but then again AIDS isn't the issue here its the rate and incidence of homosexuality amongst whites thats the reason for their lower birth numbers.


----------



## KittenKoder

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Everywhere I look I find black gay men ... kind of odd, and only a few gay white men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling, blacks are less accepting of homosexuality and far less homosexual prone than whites, whites are very homosexual by nature.
Click to expand...


You live in a strange place. Also, answer what another poster asked: Why is it that more black men world wide have AIDS? You claimed it was a "gay disease" yourself in many places and times, so, if you have to be gay to catch it then there are many more black gays than any other.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

The Bass is joking, lol, trolling white folk who are so quick to call a black man racist is funny.


----------



## Tank

Charlie Bass said:


> AIDs in Africa has nothing to do with homosexuality and the AIDS rate in Africa is actually exaggerated. In America its mostly black faggots that have AIDS, but then again AIDS isn't the issue here its the rate and incidence of homosexuality amongst whites thats the reason for their lower birth numbers.


I could so you much evidence of the extreamly high rate of black Africans aids rates all over the world.

Can you show that there are more white homos then black ones?

PS: Aids = Homos


----------



## WillowTree

William Joyce said:


> If there's no such thing as the white race, how do they figure out whom to exclude under affirmative action?


----------



## sealybobo

JBeukema, Toro both said yes.  F'ing racists.  As if whites own this country.  Hey, I am mediteranian.  Do I have to be full blooded caucasoid to be considered white?  

When everyone else is kicked out, won't blondes start picking on us?

The Irish, Germans and Catholics treated us Greeks like scum when my grandparents came over.  Glad that we assimilated.  I'm also very proud of Greek people for not being bigots and racists.  

We may have a few bad apples, but we have far less racism in our culture as do the Germans, Catholics and Irish.  Polish Americans too.  

And hell.  Look at how blacks treat gays now.  

It seems every minority can't wait for a new minority to come along so they can stop being low on the totem poll.  

Blacks loved our hatred of arabs after 9-11.  For once they felt a part of America.  Ever hear the stand up on this?  I think it was DL Hugley.  He said, "as soon as we won in Afganistan and Iraq, whites said FU to the blacks, we don't need you anymore", and they once again became second class citizens.  

He said it jokingly, but there was some truth to it.


----------



## WillowTree

Tank said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> AIDs in Africa has nothing to do with homosexuality and the AIDS rate in Africa is actually exaggerated. In America its mostly black faggots that have AIDS, but then again AIDS isn't the issue here its the rate and incidence of homosexuality amongst whites thats the reason for their lower birth numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> I could so you much evidence of the extreamly high rate of black Africans aids rates all over the world.
> 
> Can you show that there are more white homos then black ones?
> 
> *PS: Aids = Homos*
Click to expand...




wrong


----------



## catzmeow

William Joyce said:


> If there's no such thing as the white race, how do they figure out whom to exclude under affirmative action?



Actually, white males are quickly becoming a minority on many college campuses.  

The Male Minority - TIME

Welcome to the future...



> Until 1979, men made up the majority of college students. As women won increasing equality elsewhere in society, it was natural and expected that they would reach parity in college, which they did by the early 1980s. But the surprise has been that men's enrollment in higher education has declined since 1992. Males now make up just 44% of undergraduate students nationwide. And federal projections show their share shrinking to as little as 42% by 2010. This trend is among the hottest topics of debate among college-admissions officers. *And some private liberal arts colleges have quietly begun special efforts to recruit men  including admissions preferences for them*.


----------



## AllieBaba

Get rid of affirmative action and have a truly non-racist society. People judged solely on their ability instead of their color.


----------



## WillowTree

AllieBaba said:


> Get rid of affirmative action and have a truly non-racist society. People judged solely on their ability instead of their color.





it's never gonna happen,, it isn't humanly possible.


----------



## sealybobo

WillowTree said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of affirmative action and have a truly non-racist society. People judged solely on their ability instead of their color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's never gonna happen,, it isn't humanly possible.
Click to expand...


Right, because we know the whites that own all the business' will always discriminate against blacks and other minorities, like women.

Did you hear whites will be the minority by 2050.


----------



## AllieBaba

WillowTree said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of affirmative action and have a truly non-racist society. People judged solely on their ability instead of their color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's never gonna happen,, it isn't humanly possible.
Click to expand...


I know.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of affirmative action and have a truly non-racist society. People judged solely on their ability instead of their color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's never gonna happen,, it isn't humanly possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because we know the whites that own all the business' will always discriminate against blacks and other minorities, like women.
> 
> Did you hear whites will be the minority by 2050.
Click to expand...


Whites were also a minority is apartheid era South Africa, being a numerical minority means nothing.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

AllieBaba said:


> Get rid of affirmative action and have a truly non-racist society. People judged solely on their ability instead of their color.



Well get rid of white privilege and the concept of whiteness itself and everything would be better.


----------



## AllieBaba

So long as we get rid of black privilege and the concept of blackness as well.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

AllieBaba said:


> So long as we get rid of black privilege and the concept of blackness as well.


There is no black privilege, being black puts one at a disadvantage for a lot of things, being white however means different things, how anyone could deny this is comical.


----------



## AllieBaba

Racist.
How sad you don't see it.


----------



## WillowTree

sealybobo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of affirmative action and have a truly non-racist society. People judged solely on their ability instead of their color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's never gonna happen,, it isn't humanly possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because we know the whites that own all the business' will always discriminate against blacks and other minorities, like women.
> 
> Did you hear whites will be the minority by 2050.
Click to expand...





no bobo we don't know that at all,, if it were that easily explained then Rawanda never would have happened.. nice try though..


----------



## 52ndStreet

Yes , the White Race is being exterminated. By nature. The White race has over 350 degenerate genetic 
defects ,embeded in their genes. There is also many Global conspiracies to eliminate the White Race.
But, the White race is also destroying themselves , with Homosexuality, and the many toxic chemicals and drugs, that they produce.So, what we have here is a double edged sword, situation for White people in the World today. You are being attacked from within your race , and from outside of the White race.
What are you all going to do?$?


----------



## Yukon

I have reported this thread and asked that it be removed. It is wicked and evil hatred. Shame on you for posting it. God will judge you harshly.




xotoxi said:


> A.  Yes.  We need to exterminate non-white races.
> 
> B.  Yes.  We need to make interracial breeding between whites and non-whites illegal.
> 
> C.  Yes.  We need to round up all non-whites and send them back to third world countries.
> 
> D.  Yes.  Whites need to start fucking like rabbits to repopulate.
> 
> E.  No.  There is no problem and anyone that says otherwise is a loony bigot.


----------



## Article 15

Yukon said:


> I have reported this thread and asked that it be removed. It is wicked and evil hatred. Shame on you for posting it. God will judge you harshly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A.  Yes.  We need to exterminate non-white races.
> 
> B.  Yes.  We need to make interracial breeding between whites and non-whites illegal.
> 
> C.  Yes.  We need to round up all non-whites and send them back to third world countries.
> 
> D.  Yes.  Whites need to start fucking like rabbits to repopulate.
> 
> E.  No.  There is no problem and anyone that says otherwise is a loony bigot.
Click to expand...


*Request denied.

Case closed.*


----------



## AllieBaba

See it's assholes like Yukon who want to do things like shut down freedom of speech and open discussion, while PRETENDING they're doing it to please God who give Christians a bad name.

Hasn't Yukon historically been anti-Christian? So why would he throw in the asshole commentary about God punishing anyone?


----------



## Yukon

Blocking hate is not anti-free speech. I would expect to see a poll like this on a KKK or White Supremist web site.


----------



## Bootneck

Yukon said:


> Blocking hate is not anti-free speech. I would expect to see a poll like this on a KKK or White Supremist web site.



Rather comical coming from someone who constantly posts hate speech.


----------



## AllieBaba

That's what I was thinking.

But I re-iterate...what's with the "God will punish you" thing? Just a random jab at Christians? Yukon isn't a Christian, is he?


----------



## JBeukema

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Everywhere I look I find black gay men ... kind of odd, and only a few gay white men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks, Raza, and Pasas each have FAR more Chitos than Whites. Whites are less tolerant of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.  Most of the practitioners of Asatru that I've known were adults and non-racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My experience has been the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema, Toro both said yes.  F'ing racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so ignorant it's almost funny. Go read my posts again- especially the first. Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if whites own this country.  Hey, I am mediteranian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern mediterranian (= largely Arab and Black stock) or Old Mediterranian (nearly extinct)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to be full blooded caucasoid to be considered white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, didn't I make a post about that? I think cat saw it- shame you're not smart enough to read the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When everyone else is kicked out, won't blondes start picking on us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y=I've never been a fan of blondes. Overrated, the american blonde fetish
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish, Germans and Catholics treated us Greeks like scum when my grandparents came over.  Glad that we assimilated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny- they were all treated like shit when _they_ got here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also very proud of Greek people for not being bigots and racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly because they;re mutts rejected by most racists of any given race
> 
> 
> 
> It seems every minority can't wait for a new minority to come along so they can stop being low on the totem poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You noticed that, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have reported this thread and asked that it be removed. It is wicked and evil hatred. Shame on you for posting it. God will judge you harshly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not even a fun troll. You're just annoying.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barb

xotoxi said:


> A.  Yes.  We need to exterminate non-white races.
> 
> B.  Yes.  We need to make interracial breeding between whites and non-whites illegal.
> 
> C.  Yes.  We need to round up all non-whites and send them back to third world countries.
> 
> D.  Yes.  Whites need to start fucking like rabbits to repopulate.
> 
> E.  No.  There is no problem and anyone that says otherwise is a loony bigot.



 Skewed choices, dude. Reads like a push-poll.


----------



## Tank

Who's will take care of all the colored people?


----------



## xotoxi

Yukon said:


> I have reported this thread and asked that it be removed. It is wicked and evil hatred. Shame on you for posting it. God will judge you harshly.


 
Bring it on!


----------



## xotoxi

Tank said:


> Who's will take care of all the colored people?


 
We'll leave that one up to you, Tanky-boy!

What do you plan to do with them?


----------



## JBeukema

Tank said:


> Who's will take care of all the colored people?



Who needs to? Liberia's a 1st world nation now, right? There's a long and rich history of great Black nations....


----------



## JBeukema

JBeukema said:


> Which definition of White is being used, here?



I'm still waiting for an answer


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which definition of White is being used, here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for an answer
Click to expand...


Well, if they use the color, then I only know of three white people, four if you count only in the winter.


----------



## JBeukema

KittenKoder said:


> Well, if they use the color, then I only know of three white people, four if you count only in the winter.



 White's not a color....


----------



## Yukon

As a member of the white race, the superior race I might add, I have trained myself to be tolerant of what I refer to as the "mud-people" i.e. the non-white, nferior people of the world. 

When God was creating the world He experimented until He reached perfection - God's experiments are mistaken for evolution. First He created the Apes, then He created the brown skinned peoples (Negros). God looked and thought to Himself that this is good but not perfect. He continued experimenting and created the yellow-skinned Asian peoples. Finally after many millions of years He created perfection - I stand before you as the CAUCASIAN, God's perfect creation.

Being perfect is difficult when there are so many inferior "mud-people" trying to mix in with us. All I can say is be tolerant, forgive them for their mistakes, help them, do not hate them, bring them to Jesus by bring them to Mass at your local Roman Catholic Church. Our beloved Pope accepts everyone.

Amen,
ex-Father Yukon


----------



## JBeukema

Yukon said:


> As a member of the white race, the superior race I might add



define 'White'. I want to know whether you're smart enough to know what the White race _is._



> bring them to Jesus by bring them to Mass at your local Roman Catholic Church.



The fact that you're too stupid o realize than Catholicism is incompatible with Christianity or the biblial teachings just shows how little consideration one should give anything you post.


----------



## Yukon

Obviously a post from one of the non-Ctholic mud-people.


----------



## JBeukema

Yukon said:


> Obviously a post from one of the non-Ctholic mud-people.



I'm amazed anyone can be as stupid as you are. I mean, I know you're playing a character to troll, but *damned*- you play the role way too well.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Yukon said:


> As a member of the white race, the superior race I might add, I have trained myself to be tolerant of what I refer to as the "mud-people" i.e. the non-white, nferior people of the world.
> 
> When God was creating the world He experimented until He reached perfection - God's experiments are mistaken for evolution. First He created the Apes, then He created the brown skinned peoples (Negros). God looked and thought to Himself that this is good but not perfect. He continued experimenting and created the yellow-skinned Asian peoples. Finally after many millions of years He created perfection - I stand before you as the CAUCASIAN, God's perfect creation.
> 
> Being perfect is difficult when there are so many inferior "mud-people" trying to mix in with us. All I can say is be tolerant, forgive them for their mistakes, help them, do not hate them, bring them to Jesus by bring them to Mass at your local Roman Catholic Church. Our beloved Pope accepts everyone.
> 
> Amen,
> ex-Father Yukon



If the White Race was so perfect, then why does the White Race have over 350 genetic defects within their genes?. Listen , this is one Mud person, that wants no parts of any white punetang. Keep your superior White Defective genes to your self!!


----------



## Tank




----------



## Anguille

JBeukema said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if they use the color, then I only know of three white people, four if you count only in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White's not a color....
Click to expand...

Albinos are persons of non color.


----------



## Yukon

52nd,

My son, I pity you. Look ate the picture posted just above of Negro people living in Mud" huts. How sad. If we had not takem many of them out of mud huts and trees they would still be living that way. We are a Godly people and we try to help the inferiors of the world. I am blessed to be Roman Catholic, white, and Canadian. How I wish the world could be like me...as the great John Lennon sang "Imagine..."


----------



## 52ndStreet

Yukon said:


> 52nd,
> 
> My son, I pity you. Look ate the picture posted just above of Negro people living in Mud" huts. How sad. If we had not takem many of them out of mud huts and trees they would still be living that way. We are a Godly people and we try to help the inferiors of the world. I am blessed to be Roman Catholic, white, and Canadian. How I wish the world could be like me...as the great John Lennon sang "Imagine..."



What about your over 350 defective genetic defects, Mr. Superior blessed to be White,
came out of the caves 5,000 years ago Neandrathal gene pool gene. ?


----------



## jgbkab

Yukon said:


> 52nd,
> 
> My son, I pity you. Look ate the picture posted just above of Negro people living in Mud" huts. How sad. If we had not takem many of them out of mud huts and trees they would still be living that way. We are a Godly people and we try to help the inferiors of the world. I am blessed to be Roman Catholic, white, and Canadian. How I wish the world could be like me...as the great John Lennon sang "Imagine..."



I'm sorry but I just had to jump in...Yukon, since you know the Bible so well, what was the one tree in the garden that the inhabitants were not supposed to eat from and why? The native Africans had no need for technology or industry, right? Surely, they didn't have the need for currency, guns or alcohol, right? We all know that the mud huts wouldn't survive all the hurricanes, tornadoes and earthquakes in Africa, right? The fact is that the native Africans were content with the lives they had and really had no desire for the things that were introduced into their culture. They lived off of the land and were hunters and gatherers. But because the Native Americans and Caucasians were dying from disease on the plantations, the Africans were shipped in because they could withstand the elements. They worked for free and were an integral part for the wealth of this nation (the great U.S.A. not the part that was discarded called Canada) today. 

I will pray that God forgives you. You know not what you do.


----------



## Yukon

If the Negro people are so fond of Africa and are so upset because "whitey" took them out of caves, mud-huts, grass-huts, and trees etc. then perhaps we should send them back from wence they came? 

I think eventually they will have to go back because the entire black population of Africa is on the verge of extinction because of AIDS. I will pray for the entire African population at Mass....and you too my child.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Yukon said:


> If the Negro people are so fond of Africa and are so upset because "whitey" took them out of caves, mud-huts, grass-huts, and trees etc. then perhaps we should send them back from wence they came?
> 
> I think eventually they will have to go back because the entire black population of Africa is on the verge of extinction because of AIDS. I will pray for the entire African population at Mass....and you too my child.



AIDS in Africa is grossly exaggerated jackass:


AIDS statistics exaggerated - Africa isn't dying


----------



## jgbkab

Yukon said:


> If the Negro people are so fond of Africa and are so upset because "whitey" took them out of caves, mud-huts, grass-huts, and trees etc. then perhaps we should send them back from wence they came?
> 
> I think eventually they will have to go back because the entire black population of Africa is on the verge of extinction because of AIDS. I will pray for the entire African population at Mass....and you too my child.



You talk of Africa more than I do so who is really fond of Africa? I see that ex-Catholic priests are not immune from ignorance either. But would you rather like for all black people to be sent back to Africa and all the little white boys sent to your neighborhood? Is that why you are an ex[communicated]-priest?

I hope you pray for me and for understanding for yourself. I understand that AIDS is an epidemic that even your precious white body is not immune to.


----------



## JBeukema

52ndStreet said:


> What about your over 350 defective genetic defects




Where are you taking that numer from, and how do you manage to be as ignorant as yukon?



> Mr. Superior blessed to be White,
> came out of the caves 5,000 years ago Neandrathal gene pool gene. ?



You really need an education.



Yukon said:


> If the Negro people are so fond of Africa and are so upset because "whitey" took them out of caves, mud-huts, grass-huts, and trees etc. then perhaps we should send them back from wence they came?


https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/li.html


----------



## Tank

WITH WHITES AROUND:





WITHOUT WHITES AROUND :


----------



## jgbkab

Tank said:


> WITH WHITES AROUND:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITHOUT WHITES AROUND :



Really? Are those the best pictures that you could come up with for shock value? Because everyone knows that blacks living among whites are happy like a little black girl with two dolls and the ones that don't are miserable like little naked, diseased, malnourished little boys.


----------



## JBeukema

Anyone else notice the first girl's not pure black?


----------



## Tank

jgbkab said:


> Really? Are those the best pictures that you could come up with for shock value?


If you got shocked by those pictures, you need to get out more often.


----------



## Tank

JBeukema said:


> Anyone else notice the first girl's not pure black?


No, but the other one sure is.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

JBeukema said:


> Anyone else notice the first girl's not pure black?



Black people come in varieties and there's no prove she's mixed race, your eyesight is about as blind and retarded as your logic skills.


----------



## jgbkab

Tank said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are those the best pictures that you could come up with for shock value?
> 
> 
> 
> If you got shocked by those pictures, you need to get out more often.
Click to expand...


It was a question as indicated by the question mark at the end. What's shocking is that you really believe what you say. It's like you have no knowledge of what you type and solidify your ignorance by not using research.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

@ Tank

Before Europeans came to Africa there were not as many problems, but once they did arrive they did far more damage than any good since the Europeans merely exploited Africa for their own benefit, not for the benefit of Africans. Look at what this good white man did for Africa


BBC NEWS | Africa | King Leopold's legacy of DR Congo violence


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Yeah, to be honest, I would have to say D is the answer. I mean, I don't think the white race is being EXTERMINATED [deliberately, anyway]; but the fact is that most of the "white" countries have achieved the highest levels of development, that historically and empirically brings ever-lowering birth rates, and they are now experiencing the problem of aging populations/ distortion of the demographic pyramid/ etc. This is not a white-specific problem; it is precisely what is happening in Japan, and South Korea (birth rate 1.20; contrast to even North Korea, 2.00; 2008). And now it's occurring in many developing countries which have begun to achieve comparatively higher levels of development. 

In any case, the white race has steeply declined in percentage; and really the only thing "they" can do is have more kids. *shrugs* If they are worried about it, they can commit individually to just having more kids. I mean, it doesn't particularly make any sense, but that's really the only way you _could_ theoretically prevent it [if you believe it is happening], because anything more would probably include some horrifying war crimes or genocide, and that's just a no-no nowadays.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Wow, reading some more of the thread, I hadn't realized we had so many blatant racists on board.


----------



## editec

Epsilon Delta said:


> Wow, reading some more of the thread, I hadn't realized we had so many blatant racists on board.


 
You're just figuring that out?

That's rather amazing, ED.


----------



## JBeukema

Charlie Bass said:


> @ Tank
> 
> Before Europeans came to Africa there were not as many problems, but once they did arrive they did far more damage than any good since the Europeans merely exploited Africa for their own benefit, not for the benefit of Africans. Look at what this good white man did for Africa
> 
> 
> BBC NEWS | Africa | King Leopold's legacy of DR Congo violence




Why would group A give a damn about group B? Clearly, you understand nothing about the human species


----------



## Epsilon Delta

editec said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, reading some more of the thread, I hadn't realized we had so many blatant racists on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just figuring that out?
> 
> That's rather amazing, ED.
Click to expand...


I mean, I knew about some of the usual suspects (i.e., Mr. Joyce over there), but, I dunno, I tend to avoid race threads and this one just drew all the flies to its dim light.


----------



## Yukon

The Negros control the USA in the following areas:
* Government (President)
* Supreme Court - senior judge is Negro
* Professional and amateur sport (except winter sport - negro Americans are not good)
* Entertainment - music, movies, TV
* Military - senior generals are Negro
* Corporate - profitable companies controlled by Negros, failed companies controlled by Jews and Caucasians
* Mayors of major cities (new York, Chicago, Los Angeles controlled by Negro mayors)

So you see my children based on the above facts that I presnt this outrageous and racially charged poll is not surprising for you are a failed people. Sad but true. 

God Bless the Great White North,
(ex) Father Yukon


----------



## JBeukema

Ever since the UN issued its 'statement of race' in 1950, anti-intellectualism has reigned. Those who deny the reality of racial difference are merely playing a political game, putting dogma and propaganda ahead of science and reason. News flash: race is real, and advances in medicine depend on that realization. 



>  The Food and Drug Administration is expected to approve the drug BiDil in June, making it the first "ethnic drug" on the market. After failing in a broader study, BiDil was shown to be effective in treating heart failure in a clinical study that included only African-Americans.


Those who deny racial differences would have blacks suffer heart failure because they oppose giving them the best treatment, lest the reality of racial differences further medicine. With some other medicines, dosing varies according to race.

Does anyone remember the name of the drug issued to US Army troops in Korea, which was recalled because those of Mediterranean blood had an adverse reaction?



*
Introductory Reading*
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Race-Reality-Differences-Vincent-Sarich/dp/0813340861"]Race: The Reality Of Human Differences[/ame]
Vincent Sarich, Frank Miele 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Why-Race-Matters-Michael-Levin/dp/0965638359/sr=1-1/qid=1169000179?ie=UTF8&s=books"]Why Race Matters[/ame]
Michael Levin


----------



## KittenKoder

Yukon said:


> The Negros control the USA in the following areas:
> * Government (President)
> * Supreme Court - senior judge is Negro
> * Professional and amateur sport (except winter sport - caucasian and negro Americans are not good)
> * Entertainment - music, movies, TV
> * Military - senior generals are Negro
> * Corporate - profitable companies controlled by Negros, failed companies controlled by Jews and Caucasians
> * Mayors of major cities (new York, Chicago, Los Angeles controlled by Negro mayors)
> 
> So you see my children based on the above facts that I presnt this outrageous and racially charged poll is not surprising for you are a failed people. Sad but true.
> 
> God Bless the Great White North,
> (ex) Father Yukon



Hmm ... maybe we should send them all your way, they'd be able to wipe out your military in a heartbeat.


----------



## HUGGY

Well one good thing...with all the extra dark people the market forces will drive down the price of crack.  Just in time for me to try it......mmmmm Ya that's the ticket...more dark skinned people.

Maybe Obama is gonna make good use of the secret prisons that fool Bush built and render him some white folks!

Egaaaads!  now the crazy mormans are going to "get busy" to thwart the dark people.  

This world is going down the sewy hole in a hand basket...oh the humanity!!!


----------



## Dis

neurosport said:


> shit i voted before realizing this crap is public ...
> 
> agree with Toro about miss California though ...



If you believe in what you're saying, why would it matter if a poll is public or not?


----------



## JBeukema

I vote for 'like rabbit's in the hopes that it will help convince our female associates to help increase the population


----------



## Yukon

HUGGY,

Are you infering that the Negro people are prone to drug use? That my child is racist.



HUGGY said:


> Well one good thing...with all the extra dark people the market forces will drive down the price of crack.  Just in time for me to try it......mmmmm Ya that's the ticket...more dark skinned people.
> 
> Maybe Obama is gonna make good use of the secret prisons that fool Bush built and render him some white folks!
> 
> Egaaaads!  now the crazy mormans are going to "get busy" to thwart the dark people.
> 
> This world is going down the sewy hole in a hand basket...oh the humanity!!!


----------



## LaLinda75

*The answer is quite simple. 'White' people should start having more babies. If latinos become the majority, it will be because this country allows the use of 'anchor babies' to rule. They are having babies as a means for legalization and then to citizenship. Why when deported do they refuse to take their american born child/ren with them? And who is to blame for that? DO AWAY WITH THE ANCHOR BABY LAW!*


----------



## Philobeado

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU[/ame]


----------



## LaLinda75

*god help us all!!*


----------



## William Joyce

Epsilon Delta said:


> Yeah, to be honest, I would have to say D is the answer. I mean, I don't think the white race is being EXTERMINATED [deliberately, anyway]; but the fact is that most of the "white" countries have achieved the highest levels of development, that historically and empirically brings ever-lowering birth rates, and they are now experiencing the problem of aging populations/ distortion of the demographic pyramid/ etc. This is not a white-specific problem; it is precisely what is happening in Japan, and South Korea (birth rate 1.20; contrast to even North Korea, 2.00; 2008). And now it's occurring in many developing countries which have begun to achieve comparatively higher levels of development.
> 
> In any case, the white race has steeply declined in percentage; and really the only thing "they" can do is have more kids. *shrugs* If they are worried about it, they can commit individually to just having more kids. I mean, it doesn't particularly make any sense, but that's really the only way you _could_ theoretically prevent it [if you believe it is happening], because anything more would probably include some horrifying war crimes or genocide, and that's just a no-no nowadays.



For someone who doesn't seem to like whites all that much, this post actually makes sense.  

As a white advocate, I fear that it's probably too late for whites to attempt a breeding contest with other racial groups.  What we need to have is racial autonomy, preferably in a white territory or territories.


----------



## Yukon

White people are superior in every way. This was and is God's plan. Out Pope is white and he is German (Aryan), I need say no more.


----------



## JBeukema

Yukon said:


> White people are superior in every way[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read this one yet, but it looks interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Entine starts off with some statistics indicating that African-American athletes are disproportionately represented in professional sports: for example, 13 percent of the U.S. population is black, but the NFL is 65 percent black, the NBA is nearly 80 percent black, and the WNBA is 70 percent black. He also examines cultural issues, laying to rest the long-held idea that blacks excel in sports because it is the only avenue open for advancement.
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Taboo-Athletes-Dominate-Sports-Afraid/dp/1891620398"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This was and is God's plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say you just lost credibility, but you never had any in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out Pope is white and he is German (Aryan), I need say no more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Germans (Largely an Alpine people, despite the bullshit you've been fed) are not an accurate representation of the Aryan bloodline. The Finns and the Scandinavians (of which the Finns are _not_ a true member, insomuch as 'Scandanavian' refers to the Danes, Swedes, Norwegians, and other peoples in the region) (both of Nordic breed) are far closer to the original Aryan stock in both pheno- and genotype.
> 
> 2)Take your idiot, polytheistic, child-molesting, self-contradictory fairy tales- and that damned fish hat- and get the fuck out of this thread. The smart people were having a conversation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barb

William Joyce said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, to be honest, I would have to say D is the answer. I mean, I don't think the white race is being EXTERMINATED [deliberately, anyway]; but the fact is that most of the "white" countries have achieved the highest levels of development, that historically and empirically brings ever-lowering birth rates, and they are now experiencing the problem of aging populations/ distortion of the demographic pyramid/ etc. This is not a white-specific problem; it is precisely what is happening in Japan, and South Korea (birth rate 1.20; contrast to even North Korea, 2.00; 2008). And now it's occurring in many developing countries which have begun to achieve comparatively higher levels of development.
> 
> In any case, the white race has steeply declined in percentage; and really the only thing "they" can do is have more kids. *shrugs* If they are worried about it, they can commit individually to just having more kids. I mean, it doesn't particularly make any sense, but that's really the only way you _could_ theoretically prevent it [if you believe it is happening], because anything more would probably include some horrifying war crimes or genocide, and that's just a no-no nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who doesn't seem to like whites all that much, this post actually makes sense.
> 
> As a white advocate, I fear that it's probably too late for whites to attempt a breeding contest with other racial groups.  What we need to have is racial autonomy, preferably in a white territory or territories.
Click to expand...


You're welcome to Texazz. Be sure to secede from the union though. That part's kind of a deal breaker.


----------



## JBeukema

For the good of rthe species, the ideal is a cycle:
-Populations are kept separate to allow differentiation. This will allow genetic variation and keep the species health 

-The fittest groups are then bred together to allow the genes to be 'mixed up'. This would prevent the problems of pseudo-inbreeding and help further increase variation in individuals and populations.

-In order to prevent dangerous levels of homogeneousness, populations would then be seperated to allow for genetic drift and mutation to bring about new mutations and genomes

The cycle would repeat an infinitum


----------



## HUGGY

Yukon said:


> HUGGY,
> 
> Are you infering that the Negro people are prone to drug use? That my child is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well one good thing...with all the extra dark people the market forces will drive down the price of crack.  Just in time for me to try it......mmmmm Ya that's the ticket...more dark skinned people.
> 
> Maybe Obama is gonna make good use of the secret prisons that fool Bush built and render him some white folks!
> 
> Egaaaads!  now the crazy mormans are going to "get busy" to thwart the dark people.
> 
> This world is going down the sewy hole in a hand basket...oh the humanity!!!
Click to expand...


*HUGGY,

Are you infering that the Negro people are prone to drug use? That my child is racist.
*

Not any more than anyone else...but they sure are "Prone" to get arrested for it more than anyone else.


----------



## Shogun

This thread is fucking HI-LARIOUS given the exact same sentiment expressed by JILLIAN and DAVE about the "thread of assimilation" they seem to think validates their exact same racism..

srsly.


----------



## 52ndStreet

JBeukema said:


> For the good of rthe species, the ideal is a cycle:
> -Populations are kept separate to allow differentiation. This will allow genetic variation and keep the species health
> 
> -The fittest groups are then bred together to allow the genes to be 'mixed up'. This would prevent the problems of pseudo-inbreeding and help further increase variation in individuals and populations.
> 
> -In order to prevent dangerous levels of homogeneousness, populations would then be seperated to allow for genetic drift and mutation to bring about new mutations and genomes
> 
> The cycle would repeat an infinitum



The majority of the Geneitc mutations are in the White Caucasian Races of the World. Mostly located in Euroupe.Who have been inbreeding with themselves for a few hundred
thousand of years. The "Black Race", whose genes by the way are dominant over the recessive , White, and Asian , and Indian gene, is the most genetically correct and properly
funtioning genes. The black genes are dominant over the White genes, and function correctly, with minimal defects in the species,and in offspring, because they are the original genes of humans here on Earth. The White race, and genes, have so many defects, because "whiteness" , is in and of itself, a genetic defect. Albinism, when it occurs
in nature, is considered to be a genetic defect or "mistake" in the genetic process.
Albino animals are very rare, when they do occur. The coloring is the natural order of things, in nature. So part of the reason for the genetic decline of the White race, is that in
the natural existence of living animals and species on Earth, requires some form of "coloration" as a means of protection from UV radiation from the Sun.


----------



## Tank

52ndStreet said:


> The majority of the Geneitc mutations are in the White Caucasian Races of the World. Mostly located in Euroupe.Who have been inbreeding with themselves for a few hundred
> thousand of years.


Would inbreeding cause people to look alike?


----------



## jgbkab

Tank said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the Geneitc mutations are in the White Caucasian Races of the World. Mostly located in Euroupe.Who have been inbreeding with themselves for a few hundred
> thousand of years.
> 
> 
> 
> Would inbreeding cause people to look alike?
Click to expand...


Do you know the parents of these children?


----------



## 52ndStreet

jgbkab said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the Geneitc mutations are in the White Caucasian Races of the World. Mostly located in Euroupe.Who have been inbreeding with themselves for a few hundred
> thousand of years.
> 
> 
> 
> Would inbreeding cause people to look alike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know the parents of these children?
Click to expand...

They are still melanated children, protected agaisnt the harmfull UV rays from the Sun.
As I said , and they don't have the over 350 genetic defects in their genes, as the caucasian race has.


----------



## Yukon

Tank said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the Geneitc mutations are in the White Caucasian Races of the World. Mostly located in Euroupe.Who have been inbreeding with themselves for a few hundred
> thousand of years.
> 
> 
> 
> Would inbreeding cause people to look alike?
Click to expand...


...which one are you?


----------



## Tech_Esq

52ndStreet said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the good of rthe species, the ideal is a cycle:
> -Populations are kept separate to allow differentiation. This will allow genetic variation and keep the species health
> 
> -The fittest groups are then bred together to allow the genes to be 'mixed up'. This would prevent the problems of pseudo-inbreeding and help further increase variation in individuals and populations.
> 
> -In order to prevent dangerous levels of homogeneousness, populations would then be seperated to allow for genetic drift and mutation to bring about new mutations and genomes
> 
> The cycle would repeat an infinitum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the Geneitc mutations are in the White Caucasian Races of the World. Mostly located in Euroupe.Who have been inbreeding with themselves for a few hundred
> thousand of years. The "Black Race", whose genes by the way are dominant over the recessive , White, and Asian , and Indian gene, is the most genetically correct and properly
> funtioning genes. The black genes are dominant over the White genes, and function correctly, with minimal defects in the species,and in offspring, because they are the original genes of humans here on Earth. The White race, and genes, have so many defects, because "whiteness" , is in and of itself, a genetic defect. Albinism, when it occurs
> in nature, is considered to be a genetic defect or "mistake" in the genetic process.
> Albino animals are very rare, when they do occur. The coloring is the natural order of things, in nature. So part of the reason for the genetic decline of the White race, is that in
> the natural existence of living animals and species on Earth, requires some form of "coloration" as a means of protection from UV radiation from the Sun.
Click to expand...


You know what? You can be proud of your race without having to resort to disparaging other races. Did that occur to you?

Second, even though people are called "white" it doesn't mean we are actually "white" not literally. I typically tan up darker than a lot of "black" people. The genetic characteristics exhibited by "whites" are the result of environmental adaptations just like blacks.

You want proof, carry your black ass to Scandinavia and see how quick you junk freezes off in winter. You know why, black guy's junk doesn't contract to stay warm in cold climates. Neither did "white" guy's, but that line of white guy died off because they couldn't procreate.  

Just sayin'.....


----------



## Tech_Esq

52ndStreet said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would inbreeding cause people to look alike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the parents of these children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are still melanated children, protected agaisnt the harmfull UV rays from the Sun.
> As I said , and they don't have the over 350 genetic defects in their genes, as the caucasian race has.
Click to expand...


You mean like sickle cell? Oh wait....


----------



## JBeukema

52ndStreet said:


> The majority of the Geneitc mutations are in the White Caucasian Races of the World.



Because Whites have evolved and blacks have not



> The "Black Race", whose genes by the way are dominant over the recessive , White, and Asian , and Indian gene



That's not entirely accurate, and ominant genes do not inherently work better than recessive genes. Clearly, you know nothing of genetics.



> is the most genetically correct and properly funtioning







> black genes are dominant over the White genes, and function correctly



repetition does not make one correct



> , with minimal defects in the species,and in offspring



 The whole negroid race is a defect and a failure, good for beasts of burden, front-line infantry, and fullbacks. Sure, they're strong, but so are lowland gorillas. 



> , because they are the original genes of humans here on Earth.



So, you admit that they're a throwback and never evolved- good to know.



> The White race, and genes, have so many defects, because "whiteness" , is in and of itself, a genetic defect



 It's funny, how stupid you are. Lighter skin was an adaptation that allowed the Eurasian races (Caucasoids and Mongoloids) to survive in the northern lands, where there was less sunlight. Less melanin allows for more absorption of UV rays on order to produce vitamin D.


> Albinism, when it occurs
> in nature, is considered to be a genetic defect or "mistake" in the genetic process.



Albinism is only a 'mistake' if it occurs in a populations that requires pigmentation to survive in its environment. You probably think there's only one form of melanin, don't you



> They are still melanated


A genetic weakness if they were ever to relocate to any civilized nation




> As I said , and they don't have the over 350 genetic defects in their genes, as the caucasian race has.



 I already told you to source up or shutup


----------



## Yukon

I am white and you spell that: *W* hite *A* nglo *S* axon *P* rotestant


----------



## KittenKoder

Yukon said:


> I am white and you spell that: *W* hite *A* nglo *S* axon *P* rotestant



Please, no one judge the white folk by Yukon ... he's an embarrassment at best.


----------



## Tech_Esq

Yukon said:


> I am white and you spell that: *W* hite *A* nglo *S* axon *P* rotestant



I'd like to be black now please.


----------



## xotoxi

Tank said:


> Would inbreeding cause people to look alike?


 





Look at all the cute kids segregated into separate pictures!  How sweet!


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white and you spell that: *W* hite *A* nglo *S* axon *P* rotestant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, no one judge the white folk by Yukon ... he's an embarrassment at best.
Click to expand...


Is there something inherently racist about being a white anglo saxon protistant?  Please, BE SPECIFIC.


----------



## Againsheila

xotoxi said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers tell the real story: in about 1950, whites were nearly 90 percent of the American population. The only other group was blacks, and Indians/Native Americans in almost insignificant percentages.
> 
> Today, whites are about 2/3 of the population.
> 
> By 2042, the Census says we will be a minority.
> 
> We are already a minority in four states and D.C., a situation that only arose as of the 1990's.
> 
> Our percentage of the world population has dropped similarly. I think we are now down to about 8 percent from a high of about 40 percent.
> 
> *Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that being in the minority is not as good as being in the majority. Just ask blacks*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what are you going to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that _getting older_ is not as good as _getting younger_. Just ask _old people_.
> 
> But there is nothing that can be done about it.
Click to expand...


How about we reduce immigration from non-whites and increase immigration of whites to what it was before Kennedy's 60's immigration bill?


----------



## xotoxi

Againsheila said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers tell the real story: in about 1950, whites were nearly 90 percent of the American population. The only other group was blacks, and Indians/Native Americans in almost insignificant percentages.
> 
> Today, whites are about 2/3 of the population.
> 
> By 2042, the Census says we will be a minority.
> 
> We are already a minority in four states and D.C., a situation that only arose as of the 1990's.
> 
> Our percentage of the world population has dropped similarly. I think we are now down to about 8 percent from a high of about 40 percent.
> 
> *Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that being in the minority is not as good as being in the majority. Just ask blacks*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what are you going to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that _getting older_ is not as good as _getting younger_. Just ask _old people_.
> 
> But there is nothing that can be done about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we reduce immigration from non-whites and increase immigration of whites to what it was before Kennedy's 60's immigration bill?
Click to expand...

 
So how do you do that?


----------



## Shogun

Againsheila said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers tell the real story: in about 1950, whites were nearly 90 percent of the American population. The only other group was blacks, and Indians/Native Americans in almost insignificant percentages.
> 
> Today, whites are about 2/3 of the population.
> 
> By 2042, the Census says we will be a minority.
> 
> We are already a minority in four states and D.C., a situation that only arose as of the 1990's.
> 
> Our percentage of the world population has dropped similarly. I think we are now down to about 8 percent from a high of about 40 percent.
> 
> *Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that being in the minority is not as good as being in the majority. Just ask blacks*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what are you going to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that _getting older_ is not as good as _getting younger_. Just ask _old people_.
> 
> But there is nothing that can be done about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about we reduce immigration from non-whites and increase immigration of whites to what it was before Kennedy's 60's immigration bill?
Click to expand...


hey.. IF IT WORKS FOR ISRAEL.....


----------



## Shogun

xotoxi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what are you going to do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever else you think, there is no getting around the fact that _getting older_ is not as good as _getting younger_. Just ask _old people_.
> 
> But there is nothing that can be done about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we reduce immigration from non-whites and increase immigration of whites to what it was before Kennedy's 60's immigration bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you do that?
Click to expand...


We mimic our kosher friends!


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white and you spell that: *W* hite *A* nglo *S* axon *P* rotestant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, no one judge the white folk by Yukon ... he's an embarrassment at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there something inherently racist about being a white anglo saxon protistant?  Please, BE SPECIFIC.
Click to expand...


 Is there something wrong with not wanting him to be the example for us "white folk"? Or would you prefer the PC version instead?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please, no one judge the white folk by Yukon ... he's an embarrassment at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something inherently racist about being a white anglo saxon protistant?  Please, BE SPECIFIC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there something wrong with not wanting him to be the example for us "white folk"? Or would you prefer the PC version instead?
Click to expand...


He made a statement about HIMSELF.  When the fuck did you fit into his post?  And, again, what the hell is inherently wrong with self identifying as a WASP?  Spare the dance, and just answer the question.


"*I am* white and you spell that: W hite A nglo S axon P rotestant"


tell me.. where the fuck do you see any reference to YOU?


----------



## William Joyce

Shogun said:


> hey.. IF IT WORKS FOR ISRAEL.....



I hesitate to make Israel the model for white self-determination... they've chosen to plop themselves down in a dusty spot surrounded on all sides (but one) by millions of hostile Arabs.  That would be like David Duke deciding that the promised land for whites is somewhere above 125th Street and below the Bronx.

But in general and in principle, I support Jews' notion of self-determination, even if it does mean some aggression on their part.  

It would be nice if they'd let whites do the same, but they're not currently offering that deal.


----------



## xotoxi

William Joyce said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey.. IF IT WORKS FOR ISRAEL.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hesitate to make Israel the model for white self-determination... they've chosen to plop themselves down in a dusty spot surrounded on all sides (but one) by millions of hostile Arabs. *That would be like David Duke deciding that the promised land for whites is somewhere above 125th Street and below the Bronx.*
> 
> But in general and in principle, I support Jews' notion of self-determination, even if it does mean some aggression on their part.
> 
> It would be nice if they'd let whites do the same, but they're not currently offering that deal.
Click to expand...

 
Are you somehow implying that David Duke is the leader of the whites?

I think not.


----------



## JBeukema

Shogun said:


> We mimic our kosher friends!



Jews make good hotdogs...


----------



## Againsheila

JBeukema said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We mimic our kosher friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews make good hotdogs...
Click to expand...


That's not very nice, you shouldn't be making hotdogs out of any kind of people....


----------



## xotoxi

Againsheila said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We mimic our kosher friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews make good hotdogs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not very nice, you shouldn't be making hotdogs out of any kind of people....
Click to expand...

 
OY VAY!  

My household prefers Hebrew National hot dogs!






Does that make me a cannibal or an anti-semite?


----------



## Hillbilly

sealybobo said:


> JBeukema, Toro both said yes.  F'ing racists.  As if whites own this country.  Hey, I am mediteranian.  Do I have to be full blooded caucasoid to be considered white?
> 
> When everyone else is kicked out, won't blondes start picking on us?
> 
> The Irish, Germans and Catholics treated us Greeks like scum when my grandparents came over.  Glad that we assimilated.  I'm also very proud of Greek people for not being bigots and racists.
> 
> We may have a few bad apples, but we have far less racism in our culture as do the Germans, Catholics and Irish.  Polish Americans too.
> 
> And hell.  Look at how blacks treat gays now.
> 
> It seems every minority can't wait for a new minority to come along so they can stop being low on the totem poll.
> 
> Blacks loved our hatred of arabs after 9-11.  For once they felt a part of America.  Ever hear the stand up on this?  I think it was DL Hugley.  He said, "as soon as we won in Afganistan and Iraq, whites said FU to the blacks, we don't need you anymore", and they once again became second class citizens.
> 
> He said it jokingly, but there was some truth to it.



Ummm, did you know that you're white?


----------



## Hillbilly

52ndStreet said:


> Yes , the White Race is being exterminated. By nature. The White race has over 350 degenerate genetic
> defects ,embeded in their genes. There is also many Global conspiracies to eliminate the White Race.
> But, the White race is also destroying themselves , with Homosexuality, and the many toxic chemicals and drugs, that they produce.So, what we have here is a double edged sword, situation for White people in the World today. You are being attacked from within your race , and from outside of the White race.
> What are you all going to do?$?



Blacks actually have a higher incidence of autosomal genetic disease than whites.


----------



## Shogun

William Joyce said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey.. IF IT WORKS FOR ISRAEL.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hesitate to make Israel the model for white self-determination... they've chosen to plop themselves down in a dusty spot surrounded on all sides (but one) by millions of hostile Arabs.  That would be like David Duke deciding that the promised land for whites is somewhere above 125th Street and below the Bronx.
> 
> But in general and in principle, I support Jews' notion of self-determination, even if it does mean some aggression on their part.
> 
> It would be nice if they'd let whites do the same, but they're not currently offering that deal.
Click to expand...


Of course you do, joyce.  But thats the difference between you and I: I'm not looking for, and accepting, excuses for segregated races.  You and the jews might have a lot more in common than you think.


----------



## Shogun

JBeukema said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> We mimic our kosher friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews make good hotdogs...
Click to expand...


yea.. but they make SHITTY wine...


----------



## JBeukema

Shogun said:


> yea.. but they make SHITTY wine...



The best wine is vodka...

Pastrami is awesome. Hurray for Americanized Germanic Jewified Turkish food


----------



## Shogun

You know, I've always WANTED to like the Reuben..  but I just can't stand 10k island dressing and rye bread..


----------



## JBeukema

Shogun said:


> You know, I've always WANTED to like the Reuben..  but I just can't stand 10k island dressing and rye bread..



1k island (if made right) is good on salads, but belongs nowhere near a sandwhich. rye bread is just awful - in the modern sense, not the archaic usage .

Ever had pastrami on pizza? 'Tis good


----------



## William Joyce

xotoxi said:


> Are you somehow implying that David Duke is the leader of the whites?
> 
> I think not.



Well, he is a VOICE for whites... I don't consider him my "leader", personally...

BUT -- you know how you sometimes hear a black person say "Jesse Jackson doesn't speak for me"?

Here's the thing about that:  He DOES actually speak for you, whether you like it or not.  That's the blessing/curse of media-appointed spokespeople.


----------



## Shogun

JBeukema said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I've always WANTED to like the Reuben..  but I just can't stand 10k island dressing and rye bread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1k island (if made right) is good on salads, but belongs nowhere near a sandwhich. rye bread is just awful - in the modern sense, not the archaic usage .
> 
> Ever had pastrami on pizza? 'Tis good
Click to expand...


I have not.. but then, i'm not a huge fan of pizza.


----------



## midcan5

There is no white race. In Spain, where some of my breed came from, they are pretty much white, or nicely tanned. Since my ancestors went to Puerto Rico they became spics, ah the magic of language and labels. But my mother is a whitey so most of us are hard to tell and second, third generation pretty much impossible. Latest edition is pure blond hair and big blue eyes that will stay as he takes after a grandparent - WJ probably looks more like a half breed.

Do a little math, you have 4 grandparents, now times by 2 that figure and the next and the next... Add your wife to the equation and pretty soon William Joyce and Charlie Bass find they are related. LOL Real blood brothers. Skin tint ain't important folks and if we all get a little darker we'll save tons on sunscreen and doctors. 

But somehow we need to get rid of those artificial myths of difference before we kill each other, our kin that is. 

And why do racists not worry about the Chinese as they already win the numbers game.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Tech_Esq said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the good of rthe species, the ideal is a cycle:
> -Populations are kept separate to allow differentiation. This will allow genetic variation and keep the species health
> 
> -The fittest groups are then bred together to allow the genes to be 'mixed up'. This would prevent the problems of pseudo-inbreeding and help further increase variation in individuals and populations.
> 
> -In order to prevent dangerous levels of homogeneousness, populations would then be seperated to allow for genetic drift and mutation to bring about new mutations and genomes
> 
> The cycle would repeat an infinitum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the Geneitc mutations are in the White Caucasian Races of the World. Mostly located in Euroupe.Who have been inbreeding with themselves for a few hundred
> thousand of years. The "Black Race", whose genes by the way are dominant over the recessive , White, and Asian , and Indian gene, is the most genetically correct and properly
> funtioning genes. The black genes are dominant over the White genes, and function correctly, with minimal defects in the species,and in offspring, because they are the original genes of humans here on Earth. The White race, and genes, have so many defects, because "whiteness" , is in and of itself, a genetic defect. Albinism, when it occurs
> in nature, is considered to be a genetic defect or "mistake" in the genetic process.
> Albino animals are very rare, when they do occur. The coloring is the natural order of things, in nature. So part of the reason for the genetic decline of the White race, is that in
> the natural existence of living animals and species on Earth, requires some form of "coloration" as a means of protection from UV radiation from the Sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? You can be proud of your race without having to resort to disparaging other races. Did that occur to you?
> 
> Second, even though people are called "white" it doesn't mean we are actually "white" not literally. I typically tan up darker than a lot of "black" people. The genetic characteristics exhibited by "whites" are the result of environmental adaptations just like blacks.
> 
> You want proof, carry your black ass to Scandinavia and see how quick you junk freezes off in winter. You know why, black guy's junk doesn't contract to stay warm in cold climates. Neither did "white" guy's, but that line of white guy died off because they couldn't procreate.
> 
> Just sayin'.....
Click to expand...


No one is disparaging your "Master degenerate, White race" I am just stating genetic scientific facts. But many whites just can not accept the genetic facts of life.They take it the wrong way. All I know is that Black genes are dominate over all other genes here on Earth. And that whites have many genetic defects within their genes.These are the facts.
Thats why during the great white immigration waves from Euroupe, they did not want certain eastern European races into the United States. Because of some degenerative geneitc defects , that were prominant in the Eastern  European gene pool.!


----------



## Shogun

*No one is disparaging your "Master degenerate, White race" *

clearly, you don't have the vocabulary necessary to comprehend the word Irony.


----------



## Tank

52ndStreet said:


> All I know is that Black genes are dominate over all other genes here on Earth. And that whites have many genetic defects within their genes.


Then why do black people die at a much earlier rate then any other race of people?


----------



## Tank

52ndStreet said:


> The White race has over 350 degenerate genetic defects ,embeded in their genes.


What race has the "degenerate genetic defects ,embeded in their genes" that cause lack of intelligence?


----------



## xotoxi

Tank said:


> What race has the "degenerate genetic defects ,embeded in their genes" that cause lack of intelligence?


 
The Tank Family.


----------



## 52ndStreet

xotoxi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What race has the "degenerate genetic defects ,embeded in their genes" that cause lack of intelligence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tank Family.
Click to expand...


The White Race has the most degenerate genes in their genetic structure.
White superiority, is a nothing but a big scam, a lie!!


----------



## JBeukema

midcan5 said:


> There is no white race.


_
White: Those of Nordic or Alpine or Mediterranean stock_ (the old Mediterranean stock is now near extinction. The region's inhabitants today are mostly of mixed race) _or some mix of the three._* These stocks represent the closest living genotypes to the Old Aryan stock which migrated westward from the Russian steppes to the southern shores of the Baltic before conquering near the entirety of the known world of the time. The Aryan stock, in turn, was derived, along with other European peoples of the time, from the early Europeans commonly known as Cro-Magnum. The Aryans spread and conquered/intermarried with local inhabitants from the British Isles to Northern Africa to India. the resulting mixes would become the common ethnicities and minor races we have come to known- Aplines, Nordics, Mediterraneans- Germanics, Scandinavians- these groups have a large amount of overlap and can be classified in a variety of ways.


*Various political organizations and ideologies have different views as to whether they accept those of mixed race. Generally, racist nationalists exclude those with bloodlines from outside the White races, while soiety as a whole oft. groups one with either the heritage one identifies with or (especially in the cases of Negroid mixes) the side of the family one most resembles.




> In Spain, where some of my breed came from, they are pretty much white, or nicely tanned.



Spain= Mediterranean and Negroid. Strong Arabic (an 'ethnicity' itself a mix of Mediterranean and Western Asiatic decent) influence. (The Moorish conquests forever changed the genetic makeup of much of Europe) 



> Since my ancestors went to Puerto Rico they became spics, ah the magic of language and labels. But my mother is a whitey so most of us are hard to tell and second, third generation pretty much impossible



You _do_ recall that Spaniards *are *Europeans, right?


> Latest edition is pure blond hair and big blue eyes


recessive traits can be carried for generations before passed along with another copy of the requisite allele for reemergence. Mendelian inheritance, despite being influenced (according to our best models) by multiple alleles 



> Do a little math, you have 4 grandparents, now times by 2 that figure and the next and the next... Add your wife to the equation and pretty soon William Joyce and Charlie Bass find they are related. LOL Real blood brothers.



Our genetic Eve has been tracked down. Also, we all came from a relatively small group, than ks to a genetic bottleneck that occurred prior to our leaving Africa. That is why hum,ans have a relatively little genetic differentiation within the species.



> But somehow we need to get rid of those artificial myths of difference before we kill each other, our kin that is.



The races show very distinct differences. If they hadn't developed these differences- evolved and adapted to their respective environments and evolutionary pressures- all of our ancestors would have been in a lot of trouble after they left Africa.



> And why do racists not worry about the Chinese as they already win the numbers game.



Chinese people are evil. They make the most delicious food, and somehow manage to leave you hungry again in an hour so you have to come back for more. Sly devils


----------



## Shogun

52ndStreet said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What race has the "degenerate genetic defects ,embeded in their genes" that cause lack of intelligence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tank Family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The White Race has the most degenerate genes in their genetic structure.
> White superiority, is a nothing but a big scam, a lie!!
Click to expand...


Perhaps... but were it not for white benevolence your ass would still be picking the cotton that made my shirt.


----------



## JBeukema

Shogun said:


> Perhaps... but were it not for white benevolence your ass would still be picking the cotton that made my shirt.



Or running around naked, throwing spears at eachother



> Take up the White Man's burden--
> Send forth the best ye breed--
> Go bind your sons to exile
> To serve your captives' need;
> To wait in heavy harness,
> On fluttered folk and wild--
> Your new-caught, sullen peoples,
> Half-devil and half-child.
> 
> Take up the White Man's burden--
> In patience to abide,
> To veil the threat of terror
> And check the show of pride;
> By open speech and simple,
> An hundred times made plain
> To seek another's profit,
> And work another's gain.
> 
> Take up the White Man's burden--
> The savage wars of peace--
> Fill full the mouth of Famine
> And bid the sickness cease;
> And when your goal is nearest
> The end for others sought,
> Watch sloth and heathen Folly
> Bring all your hopes to nought.
> 
> Take up the White Man's burden--
> No tawdry rule of kings,
> But toil of serf and sweeper--
> The tale of common things.
> The ports ye shall not enter,
> The roads ye shall not tread,
> Go mark them with your living,
> And mark them with your dead.
> 
> Take up the White Man's burden--
> And reap his old reward:
> The blame of those ye better,
> The hate of those ye guard--
> The cry of hosts ye humour
> (Ah, slowly!) toward the light:--
> "Why brought he us from bondage,
> Our loved Egyptian night?"
> 
> Take up the White Man's burden--
> Ye dare not stoop to less--
> Nor call too loud on Freedom
> To coak your weariness;
> By all ye cry or whisper,
> By all ye leave or do,
> The silent, sullen peoples
> Shall weigh your gods and you.
> 
> Take up the White Man's burden--
> Have done with childish days--
> The lightly proferred laurel,
> The easy, ungrudged praise.
> Comes now, to search your manhood
> Through all the thankless years
> Cold, edged with dear-bought wisdom,
> The judgment of your peers!


-Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Shogun

Indeed...  Perhaps this guy should take a gander at the bastion of political stability, disease free, educated cultures found in Africa.  I mean, we ONLY see how many commercials, by whites no less, begging for money to feed starving blacks...


----------



## JBeukema

In the Black man's defense, his mental inferiority stems from his ancestors' cowardice. When Man left Africa in search of new lands, they stayed behind out of fear. It is because of this that they faced no selective pressures to increase their IQ or develop the high societies and technologies of the White and yellow man. Who but the white man stood before the Neanderthal? Who faces thew pressures to evolve, adapt, and overcome of those who withstood the Scandinavian winters, eclipsed and eliminated another humanoid race armed with spears and already with a culture in place, and carved from the shores of the Baltic not only survival, but a race of men and a culture that would forever alter the face on the world? Who but the Aryans drove chariots into Iran and India, passing into legend and filling books of faith with their achievements, inspiring numerous chapters of the Vedas with tales of their conquest? Who but the White man set forth to conquer the entire world and succeeded? Even the Mongol, who was first to master gunpowder, failed to realize its full potential. who but the Caucasoid man was wise enough to realize the full potential of not only his own creations but those of his neighbors, and put them to use to better his own stature and life? While the Japanese were stuck in the feudal ages, and the Negroid barely past the age of stone, the White man set foot in ships of metal and laid them all to waste, declaring forever to all the world that it would be the White Man who would guide the course of history and be the dominate race upon the Earth? Who but the White Man encountered and put upon himself so much pressure to become more than he was?


----------



## 52ndStreet

JBeukema said:


> In the Black man's defense, his mental inferiority stems from his ancestors' cowardice. When Man left Africa in search of new lands, they stayed behind out of fear. It is because of this that they faced no selective pressures to increase their IQ or develop the high societies and technologies of the White and yellow man. Who but the white man stood before the Neanderthal? Who faces thew pressures to evolve, adapt, and overcome of those who withstood the Scandinavian winters, eclipsed and eliminated another humanoid race armed with spears and already with a culture in place, and carved from the shores of the Baltic not only survival, but a race of men and a culture that would forever alter the face on the world? Who but the Aryans drove chariots into Iran and India, passing into legend and filling books of faith with their achievements, inspiring numerous chapters of the Vedas with tales of their conquest? Who but the White man set forth to conquer the entire world and succeeded? Even the Mongol, who was first to master gunpowder, failed to realize its full potential. who but the Caucasoid man was wise enough to realize the full potential of not only his own creations but those of his neighbors, and put them to use to better his own stature and life? While the Japanese were stuck in the feudal ages, and the Negroid barely past the age of stone, the White man set foot in ships of metal and laid them all to waste, declaring forever to all the world that it would be the White Man who would guide the course of history and be the dominate race upon the Earth? Who but the White Man encountered and put upon himself so much pressure to become more than he was?



And this mighty Whitey, is on the verge on exterminating themselves with Nuclear weapons, thus radiating their lands for thousands of years with deadly mutagenic radiation.If the Asians race don't Nuclearize the White race first.Wow, what an accomplishment?.!


----------



## William Joyce

midcan5 said:


> There is no white race.



I love free speech.  But I sometimes think, "Aw, come on.  If you had power, wouldn't you make one little exception, just for fun?"  And if I did, it would be this:

Anyone who proclaims "there is no such thing as race" would be called before me.  I would look them up and down, and then decide upon a place for them to live for the rest of their lives.

midcan is surely white, as it's usually whites who say such nonsense, so I think I'd drop him in Haiti.  If he had any complaints, I'd say, "Hey, man, there's no such thing as race!"

Short of that, I'd force them to explain, on national television, how they can simultaneously support the position that "there is no race" and affirmative action.  Good sport.


----------



## JBeukema

52ndStreet said:


> And this mighty Whitey, is on the verge on exterminating themselves with Nuclear weapons



Don't forget your head where you left it. The nations at risk of going nuts with nukes- N. Korea, Pakistan, Iran- are Mongoloids and Mongoloids mixes. You fail again. Also, please learn how to uses a comma.



> n.If the Asians race don't Nuclearize the White race first.



Making up words doesn't make you look intelligent; it makes you look illiterate.


----------



## Barb

JBeukema said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this mighty Whitey, is on the verge on exterminating themselves with Nuclear weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your head where you left it. The nations at risk of going nuts with nukes- N. Korea, Pakistan, Iran- are Mongoloids and Mongoloids mixes. You fail again. Also, please learn how to uses a comma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.If the Asians race don't Nuclearize the White race first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making up words doesn't make you look intelligent; it makes you look illiterate.
Click to expand...


Someone made up the word "dork" once upon a time. Something to ponder.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

William Joyce said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no white race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love free speech.  But I sometimes think, "Aw, come on.  If you had power, wouldn't you make one little exception, just for fun?"  And if I did, it would be this:
> 
> Anyone who proclaims "there is no such thing as race" would be called before me.  I would look them up and down, and then decide upon a place for them to live for the rest of their lives.
> 
> midcan is surely white, as it's usually whites who say such nonsense, so I think I'd drop him in Haiti.  If he had any complaints, I'd say, "Hey, man, there's no such thing as race!"
> 
> Short of that, I'd force them to explain, on national television, how they can simultaneously support the position that "there is no race" and affirmative action.  Good sport.
Click to expand...


In the social sense, race does exists, but only as a means to stratify society.  The concept of a white race is recent in regards to its rise along with colonialism and enslavement of non-European dark people, ie, whiteness was invented as a means to justify the crimes of European peoples and the terms for non-Europeans were created as a means of justifying them being exploited, the terms came with cultural myths and fantasies, ie, whites created every civilization and have always been civilized while non-whites lived in darkness and barbarism waiting for whites to bring them the light, of course this necessitates having to forget and even totally ignore and deny the barbarism of white people themselves.


----------



## midcan5

I laughed like hell when I saw the ad for this thread.

BLACK WOMEN WHITE MEN - Specialists in Interracial Dating

just too funny.


----------



## JBeukema

Charlie Bass said:


> In the social sense, race does exists



Science disagrees with you PC bullshit



> , but only as a means to stratify society.



Wrong. upper-, lower-, middle-class and regressive sales taxes stratify society



> The concept of a white race is recent



Wrong. Children of every race recognize racial differences, Whites are no different. 'Us and them' is a basic part of human nature and the workings of the human brain



> in regards to its rise along with colonialism and enslavement of non-European dark people,



Conquerors have long enslaved their defeated foes. Why have I never seen you comment on Jewish racism, which invented 'YHWH' to justify the enslavement *and genocide* of all other races and people during and after the conquest of canaan? Must not fit into your agenda




midcan5 said:


> I laughed like hell when I saw the ad for this thread.
> 
> BLACK WOMEN WHITE MEN - Specialists in Interracial Dating
> 
> just too funny.


----------



## HUGGY

JBeukema said:


> In the Black man's defense, his mental inferiority stems from his ancestors' cowardice. When Man left Africa in search of new lands, they stayed behind out of fear. It is because of this that they faced no selective pressures to increase their IQ or develop the high societies and technologies of the White and yellow man. Who but the white man stood before the Neanderthal? Who faces thew pressures to evolve, adapt, and overcome of those who withstood the Scandinavian winters, eclipsed and eliminated another humanoid race armed with spears and already with a culture in place, and carved from the shores of the Baltic not only survival, but a race of men and a culture that would forever alter the face on the world? Who but the Aryans drove chariots into Iran and India, passing into legend and filling books of faith with their achievements, inspiring numerous chapters of the Vedas with tales of their conquest? Who but the White man set forth to conquer the entire world and succeeded? Even the Mongol, who was first to master gunpowder, failed to realize its full potential. who but the Caucasoid man was wise enough to realize the full potential of not only his own creations but those of his neighbors, and put them to use to better his own stature and life? While the Japanese were stuck in the feudal ages, and the Negroid barely past the age of stone, the White man set foot in ships of metal and laid them all to waste, declaring forever to all the world that it would be the White Man who would guide the course of history and be the dominate race upon the Earth? Who but the White Man encountered and put upon himself so much pressure to become more than he was?



Jebukeyomama

Wow! We are all that an a bago chips huh?  I submit that Obama is smarter than either of us and I don't conceed that often.  There are dumb mofos in all races.

The ability to make metal obviously came from scared guys in caves watching metal leach out of stones next to thier fires.  

They were not smarter they were just in the right place and time.  For all you know the reason that the first to leave might have had no choice.  Seeing how warlike we are maybe we were kicke3d out of the original group and asked to not let the door hit ya where the gods split ya.


----------



## Hayen Mill

Who cares about races? What if it's gradually dissappearing? What does it matter if someone is light brown or dark brown? We are all brown, we are all human, and the fact that some are born with more melanin than others in their skin should not count for any judgment intended to have logic and reason


----------



## William Joyce

Hayen Mill said:


> Who cares about races? What if it's gradually dissappearing? What does it matter if someone is light brown or dark brown? We are all brown, we are all human, and the fact that some are born with more melanin than others in their skin should not count for any judgment intended to have logic and reason



But race IS NOT "just a skin color."  It's a whole DNA set.  It is heavily predictive of intelligence, behavior and interaction mode.

But you don't have to look under a microscope... just look at the world and how it operates.

Races DON'T mix naturally.  They separate.

They DON'T seek each other out.  They seek out members of their own race.

The natural world is filled with these divisions, which are NOT simply figments of our imagination.  Why don't monkeys and lions "intermix"?  Nobody ever accuses monkeys or lions of "racism."


----------



## Hayen Mill

William Joyce said:


> Hayen Mill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about races? What if it's gradually dissappearing? What does it matter if someone is light brown or dark brown? We are all brown, we are all human, and the fact that some are born with more melanin than others in their skin should not count for any judgment intended to have logic and reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But race IS NOT "just a skin color."  It's a whole DNA set.  It is heavily predictive of intelligence, behavior and interaction mode.
> 
> But you don't have to look under a microscope... just look at the world and how it operates.
> 
> Races DON'T mix naturally.  They separate.
> 
> They DON'T seek each other out.  They seek out members of their own race.
> 
> The natural world is filled with these divisions, which are NOT simply figments of our imagination.  Why don't monkeys and lions "intermix"?  Nobody ever accuses monkeys or lions of "racism."
Click to expand...


monkeys and lions are from different SPECIES. That is why they don't mix...

you still haven't provided info on why we should treat different subspecies of humans differently simply because they have a different DNA setup, or color skin


----------



## Bass v 2.0

William Joyce said:


> [
> 
> But race IS NOT "just a skin color."  It's a whole DNA set.  It is heavily predictive of intelligence, behavior and interaction mode.



Only believed by white nationalist and insecure whites too ashamed to look at a history that shows their actions make them no different than anyone else


----------



## JBeukema

HUGGY said:


> Wow! We are all that an a bago chips huh?



There is no 'we' here. Noone was including you



> I submit that Obama is smarter than either of us


1)Obama is not a Negroid. He is of mixed race, having both negroid and Caucasoid genes
2)You don't know what my IQ is
3)You don't know my race or ethnicity
4)Pretty everyone is smarter than you, as you demonstrate with the vast majority of your posts- and will demonstrate repeatedly in this one alone
5)You clearly fail to understand how averages work. There is a very great degree of overlap in the IQs, physical sizes, and overall 'fitness' of members of all races. In fact, the difference in average IQ between men and women is greater than that between races, according to most respected and honest studies.



> and I don't conceed that often.  There are dumb mofos in all races.


You stand as but one example of that fact



> The ability to make metal obviously came from scared guys in caves watching metal leach out of stones next to thier fires.


1)People don't make metal. They extract, shape, mix, and work with it.
2)Few metals will reach a liquid state when subjected to the temperatures found in the average campfire. Only one comes to mind, actually. and it'[s a liquid at room temperature.

thank you again for demonstrating that there are plenty of Caucasian idiots 




> They were not smarter they were just in the right place and time.



Clearly you fail to understand anything I said. The fact that they were subjected to such pressures led o their developing in such a manner. You fail to comprehend cause and effect.




			
				William Joyce said:
			
		

> But race IS NOT "just a skin color."  It's a whole DNA set.  It is heavily predictive of intelligence,



-of average intelligence across an entire racial grouping. The factors influencing intelligence- let alone education (which is far more important, save for extreme cases) are too complex to be ignored when speaking of an individual



> behavior and interaction mode.



-to a very limited extent. You're ignoring environmental and social factors that influence the development of the individual.




> Nobody ever accuses monkeys or lions of "racism."



That's just an idiotic non sequitur

monkeys and lions are from different SPECIES. That is why they don't mix...

you still haven't provided info on why we should treat different subspecies of humans differently simply because they have a different DNA setup, or color skin[/QUOTE]



Charlie Bass said:


> Only believed by white nationalist and insecure whites



Actually, racial differences are a fact accepted by all educated minds not more interested in a political agenda


----------



## JBeukema

I found a picture of charlie!


----------



## Bass v 2.0

> Obama is not a Negroid. He is of mixed race, having both negroid and Caucasoid genes



using this logic, nearly all blacks in the New World are not black, you"re a retard. European genes are downstream derivatives of African genes which means Europeans don't exist as a primary race but would be a sub-race of the African race.


----------



## KittenKoder

Charlie Bass said:


> Obama is not a Negroid. He is of mixed race, having both negroid and Caucasoid genes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using this logic, nearly all blacks in the New World are not black, you"re a retard. European genes are downstream derivatives of African genes which means Europeans don't exist as a primary race but would be a sub-race of the African race.
Click to expand...


You just made Hitler smile in his grave.


----------



## jgbkab

KittenKoder said:


> You just made Hitler smile in his grave.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

The Bass actually has some deep knowledge of population genetics and JBK is full of it, all non-Africans descend from a subset of Africans that migrated out of Africa.


----------



## KittenKoder

Charlie Bass said:


> The Bass actually has some deep knowledge of population genetics and JBK is full of it, all non-Africans descend from a subset of Africans that migrated out of Africa.



But according to the laws of evolution, you just admitted that the "white" people are superior ... funny how that works, which does explain why we are susceptible to fewer diseases and have fewer genetic defects. As I said, you just made Hitler smile in his grave.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

KittenKoder said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bass actually has some deep knowledge of population genetics and JBK is full of it, all non-Africans descend from a subset of Africans that migrated out of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But according to the laws of evolution, you just admitted that the "white" people are superior ... funny how that works, which does explain why we are susceptible to fewer diseases and have fewer genetic defects. As I said, you just made Hitler smile in his grave.
Click to expand...


Thats BS, how at anytime did the Bass imply whites are more evolved? Do you understand genetics or are you just plain stupid? Genes undergo mutation throughout centuries amd new ones arise as a result. All non-Africans are descendants of African immigrants that successfully left Africa and colonized the world.


----------



## KittenKoder

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bass actually has some deep knowledge of population genetics and JBK is full of it, all non-Africans descend from a subset of Africans that migrated out of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But according to the laws of evolution, you just admitted that the "white" people are superior ... funny how that works, which does explain why we are susceptible to fewer diseases and have fewer genetic defects. As I said, you just made Hitler smile in his grave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats BS, how at anytime did the Bass imply whites are more evolved? Do you understand genetics or are you just plain stupid? Genes undergo mutation throughout centuries amd new ones arise as a result. All non-Africans are descendants of African immigrants that successfully left Africa and colonized the world.
Click to expand...


If we are descendants of one race, then that means we are the better "version", like Human 2.0 ... keep making Adolf happy, you are helping to make him more correct all the time.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

KittenKoder said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to the laws of evolution, you just admitted that the "white" people are superior ... funny how that works, which does explain why we are susceptible to fewer diseases and have fewer genetic defects. As I said, you just made Hitler smile in his grave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats BS, how at anytime did the Bass imply whites are more evolved? Do you understand genetics or are you just plain stupid? Genes undergo mutation throughout centuries amd new ones arise as a result. All non-Africans are descendants of African immigrants that successfully left Africa and colonized the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we are descendants of one race, then that means we are the better "version", like Human 2.0 ... keep making Adolf happy, you are helping to make him more correct all the time.
Click to expand...


You're stupid if you somehow think that being a descendant of someone makes you more superior to the people you descend from. Modern genetics refutes Hitler's dumbself you moron. The Africans who didn't migrate out didn't sit around fro hundreds of thousands years unevolved stupid, they too underrwent change and migrated throughout the African continet and adapted to different environments.


----------



## KittenKoder

Charlie Bass said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats BS, how at anytime did the Bass imply whites are more evolved? Do you understand genetics or are you just plain stupid? Genes undergo mutation throughout centuries amd new ones arise as a result. All non-Africans are descendants of African immigrants that successfully left Africa and colonized the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we are descendants of one race, then that means we are the better "version", like Human 2.0 ... keep making Adolf happy, you are helping to make him more correct all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're stupid if you somehow think that being a descendant of someone makes you more superior to the people you descend from. Modern genetics refutes Hitler's dumbself you moron. The Africans who didn't migrate out didn't sit around fro hundreds of thousands years unevolved stupid, they too underrwent change and migrated throughout the African continet and adapted to different environments.
Click to expand...


No, Hitler proposed that there was a superior race, he then said a specific one (his own special breed) was the "one". However, it is true, those with dominant "black" genes are prone to getting deadly illnesses, while the others are less prone. Also, according to genetics more than 50% of our DNA is molded by viruses, so that would mean that the "whites" were more adaptive and therefore the "2.0" version, while "blacks" are the first version. So yeah, thanks for admitting we are the superior one. It's funny, I never thought us "whites" were superior, thanks for making it clear to me.


----------



## William Joyce

KittenKoder said:


> No, Hitler proposed that there was a superior race, he then said a specific one (his own special breed) was the "one". However, it is true, those with dominant "black" genes are prone to getting deadly illnesses, while the others are less prone.



I am sure that Hitler took a sound concept -- racial differences -- and juiced it up with some politicized posturing, e.g., "the Aryan master race" is us Germans.  Never mind that many Britons carried about 90 percent of the Germanic genes as the average German... that obviously wasn't sufficient to stop the bombing of London.


----------



## William Joyce

Hayen Mill said:


> monkeys and lions are from different SPECIES. That is why they don't mix...



Yes, but the comparison's OK.  There are subspecies so wildly different from each other that to call them "the same thing" would be insane.  Great Danes and miniature poodles are the same SPECIES, after all.



> you still haven't provided info on why we should treat different subspecies of humans differently simply because they have a different DNA setup



OK.  Different subspecies have different-enough average intelligences that to "treat them equally" is a farce.  In the U.S., blacks have an IQ about 15 points lower than the white IQ.  So to expect them to get the same scores in school is absurd.  But whenever it doesn't happen, they file a "civil rights" lawsuit!

Same for behavior, etc.

In our country, whites end up forking over their money to blacks by the trillion so that they can be "equal" to us.  But they aren't "equal" to us to begin with!

Also, different subspecies are observedly more loyal to each other than to outside groups.  That means that a nation's going to have trouble getting along with different races.  It's why the Japanese had kamikaze pilots... they were willing to die for their "family", if you will.


----------



## jgbkab

William Joyce said:


> Different subspecies have different-enough average intelligences that to "treat them equally" is a farce.  In the U.S., blacks have an IQ about 15 points lower than the white IQ.



Does that mean that every white is smarter than every black? Does that mean the smartest human in the world is white? Does that mean you are smarter than I am?



William Joyce said:


> In our country, whites end up forking over their money to blacks by the trillion so that they can be "equal" to us.  But they aren't "equal" to us to begin with!



Do black Americans not pay taxes? Is the black population equal to the white population? Do white people not receive money from black taxpayers?

There is a flaw in your thought process. If you separate the races and teach whites that they are inherently smarter than the other races, why would whites be willing to do the menial jobs (black collar jobs) to make your society flourish? There is a reason this country's wealth is based on slavery.


----------



## 52ndStreet

JBeukema said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this mighty Whitey, is on the verge on exterminating themselves with Nuclear weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your head where you left it. The nations at risk of going nuts with nukes- N. Korea, Pakistan, Iran- are Mongoloids and Mongoloids mixes. You fail again. Also, please learn how to uses a comma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.If the Asians race don't Nuclearize the White race first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making up words doesn't make you look intelligent; it makes you look illiterate.
Click to expand...


Why are these Asians targeting the White people of the World for Nuclear destruction?
They are not targeting black countries in Africa, they are targeting , America and Europe.
Why are these Arab Terrorist out to kill as many caucasians as they can?. Please 
get back to me on this one.


----------



## Yukon

Obama is white from the neck up, Negro from the neck down.


----------



## Bootneck

52ndStreet said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this mighty Whitey, is on the verge on exterminating themselves with Nuclear weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your head where you left it. The nations at risk of going nuts with nukes- N. Korea, Pakistan, Iran- are Mongoloids and Mongoloids mixes. You fail again. Also, please learn how to uses a comma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.If the Asians race don't Nuclearize the White race first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making up words doesn't make you look intelligent; it makes you look illiterate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are these Asians targeting the White people of the World for Nuclear destruction?
> They are not targeting black countries in Africa, they are targeting , America and Europe.
> Why are these Arab Terrorist out to kill as many caucasians as they can?. Please
> get back to me on this one.
Click to expand...


Wow! You mean they've developed a nuclear weapon that will differentiate between black and white populations in Europe and the USA. Crafty bastards aren't they.

As for these Arab terrorists (by which I assume you mean Islamic terrorists), they are killing more of their own muslim brothers than anyone else.

Try getting out a bit more. You might just learn something.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Bootneck said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your head where you left it. The nations at risk of going nuts with nukes- N. Korea, Pakistan, Iran- are Mongoloids and Mongoloids mixes. You fail again. Also, please learn how to uses a comma.
> 
> 
> 
> Making up words doesn't make you look intelligent; it makes you look illiterate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these Asians targeting the White people of the World for Nuclear destruction?
> They are not targeting black countries in Africa, they are targeting , America and Europe.
> Why are these Arab Terrorist out to kill as many caucasians as they can?. Please
> get back to me on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! You mean they've developed a nuclear weapon that will differentiate between black and white populations in Europe and the USA. Crafty bastards aren't they.
> 
> As for these Arab terrorists (by which I assume you mean Islamic terrorists), they are killing more of their own muslim brothers than anyone else.
> 
> Try getting out a bit more. You might just learn something.
Click to expand...

These Nuclear weapons are aimed at Europe, and America. I am talking about
the Communist Chinese , and Korean, and Iranian Nuclear Weapons.
America, and Europe, not Africa.


----------



## JBeukema

Charlie Bass said:


> using this logic, nearly all blacks in the New World are not black,



You will find very few people on Earth who are 'pure' any if the major races. Nearly everyone today in most parts of the world are of mixed race. Some simply more so than others.



> you"re a retard.












> European genes are downstream derivatives of African genes which means Europeans don't exist as a primary race but would be a sub-race of the African race.



So then gorillas and chimpanzees are both subspecies of their shared ancestors? Your complete lack of an education or anything remotely resembling intelligence is astounding



Charlie Bass said:


> The Bass actually has some deep knowledge of population genetics



You know exactly jack shit



> and JBK is full of it,










> all non-Africans descend from a subset of Africans that migrated out of Africa.


Wow- I mentioned that tidbit quite some time ago. Your bus is here, but it's a  bit late







William Joyce said:


> That's being generous. I assert that he took a small number of facts, a great deal of bullshit, ludicrous amounts of political agenda and unbelievable amounts of lies, fed them to a bull, waited for the result to come out the other end, and fed it to the masses...
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different subspecies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major races are not subspecies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that every white is smarter than every black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being an idiot troll and read my earlier posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean the smartest human in the world is white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by racial trends, the smartest person in the world (highest IQ or innate intellectual potential) is likely an asian male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you are smarter than I am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're both fucking stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the black population equal to the white population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The law treates Whites and Blacks differently in many instances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a flaw in your thought process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing about you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you separate the races and teach whites that they are inherently smarter than the other races, why would whites be willing to do the menial jobs (black collar jobs) to make your society flourish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You, too fail to understand how averages work. Please get an education before posting ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these Asians targeting the White people of the World for Nuclear destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not targeting black countries in Africa,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noone gives a fuck about Africa. Africa is a giant toliet. Why would any nuclear nation worry about a bunch of idiots w/ RPGs stolen from the Russians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these Arab Terrorist out to kill as many caucasians as they can?. Please
> get back to me on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not. Your ignorance and stupidity never cease to amaze me
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You mean they've developed a nuclear weapon that will differentiate between black and white populations in Europe and the USA. Crafty bastards aren't they
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be an impressive scientific achievement, indeed.
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## WillowTree

52ndStreet said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this mighty Whitey, is on the verge on exterminating themselves with Nuclear weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your head where you left it. The nations at risk of going nuts with nukes- N. Korea, Pakistan, Iran- are Mongoloids and Mongoloids mixes. You fail again. Also, please learn how to uses a comma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.If the Asians race don't Nuclearize the White race first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making up words doesn't make you look intelligent; it makes you look illiterate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are these Asians targeting the White people of the World for Nuclear destruction?
> They are not targeting black countries in Africa, they are targeting , America and Europe.
> Why are these Arab Terrorist out to kill as many caucasians as they can?. Please
> get back to me on this one.
Click to expand...




Do you remember Rwanda? Who is killing who in Darfur? Grow the hell up and quit being a racist! Jeez man!


----------



## jgbkab

JBeukema said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> using this logic, nearly all blacks in the New World are not black,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will find very few people on Earth who are 'pure' any if the major races. Nearly everyone today in most parts of the world are of mixed race. Some simply more so than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you"re a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then gorillas and chimpanzees are both subspecies of their shared ancestors? Your complete lack of an education or anything remotely resembling intelligence is astounding
> 
> 
> 
> You know exactly jack shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- I mentioned that tidbit quite some time ago. Your bus is here, but it's a  bit late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's being generous. I assert that he took a small number of facts, a great deal of bullshit, ludicrous amounts of political agenda and unbelievable amounts of lies, fed them to a bull, waited for the result to come out the other end, and fed it to the masses...
> 
> 
> 
> The major races are not subspecies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being an idiot troll and read my earlier posts
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by racial trends, the smartest person in the world (highest IQ or innate intellectual potential) is likely an asian male
> 
> 
> You're both fucking stupid
> 
> 
> 
> No. The law treates Whites and Blacks differently in many instances
> 
> .
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing about you
> 
> 
> 
> You, too fail to understand how averages work. Please get an education before posting ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noone gives a fuck about Africa. Africa is a giant toliet. Why would any nuclear nation worry about a bunch of idiots w/ RPGs stolen from the Russians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these Arab Terrorist out to kill as many caucasians as they can?. Please
> get back to me on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not. Your ignorance and stupidity never cease to amaze me
> 
> 
> 
> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You mean they've developed a nuclear weapon that will differentiate between black and white populations in Europe and the USA. Crafty bastards aren't they
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be an impressive scientific achievement, indeed.
> .
Click to expand...


A stupid troll? My quotes were of WJ's post and not yours. Either you answer the questions (and read them correctly i might add), or leave them to WJ to answer....


----------



## HUGGY

JBeukema said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! We are all that an a bago chips huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'we' here. Noone was including you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submit that Obama is smarter than either of us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1)Obama is not a Negroid. He is of mixed race, having both negroid and Caucasoid genes
> 2)You don't know what my IQ is
> 3)You don't know my race or ethnicity
> 4)Pretty everyone is smarter than you, as you demonstrate with the vast majority of your posts- and will demonstrate repeatedly in this one alone
> 5)You clearly fail to understand how averages work. There is a very great degree of overlap in the IQs, physical sizes, and overall 'fitness' of members of all races. In fact, the difference in average IQ between men and women is greater than that between races, according to most respected and honest studies.
> 
> 
> You stand as but one example of that fact
> 
> 
> 1)People don't make metal. They extract, shape, mix, and work with it.
> 2)Few metals will reach a liquid state when subjected to the temperatures found in the average campfire. Only one comes to mind, actually. and it'[s a liquid at room temperature.
> 
> thank you again for demonstrating that there are plenty of Caucasian idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you fail to understand anything I said. The fact that they were subjected to such pressures led o their developing in such a manner. You fail to comprehend cause and effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -of average intelligence across an entire racial grouping. The factors influencing intelligence- let alone education (which is far more important, save for extreme cases) are too complex to be ignored when speaking of an individual
> 
> 
> 
> -to a very limited extent. You're ignoring environmental and social factors that influence the development of the individual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ever accuses monkeys or lions of "racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just an idiotic non sequitur
> 
> monkeys and lions are from different SPECIES. That is why they don't mix...
> 
> you still haven't provided info on why we should treat different subspecies of humans differently simply because they have a different DNA setup, or color skin
Click to expand...




Charlie Bass said:


> Only believed by white nationalist and insecure whites



Actually, racial differences are a fact accepted by all educated minds not more interested in a political agenda[/QUOTE]

Why the attitude you sniveling little bitch?  You want war?...we can do that..and you are included.

And for your shitty reply...Go fuck yourself.


----------



## JBeukema

jgbkab said:


> . Either you answer the questions (and read them correctly i might add)


What questions? You merely spewed for uninformed bullshit,



HUGGY said:


> Why the attitude you sniveling little bitch?



I think I hurt Huggy's feelings... Need a hug?




> And for your shitty reply...Go fuck yourself.



Just like you: when you are shown for the idiot you are and confronted with intelligence and information, you retreat to lick your wounds and seek an easier target. It's sad, really.


For the record 


> monkeys and lions are from different SPECIES. That is why they don't mix...
> 
> you still haven't provided info on why we should treat different subspecies of humans differently simply because they have a different DNA setup, or color skin



Was not a part of *my* post, but was itself a quote


----------



## jgbkab

JBeukema said:


> What questions?



The sentences that end with question marks. Just like the one in quotes. Is that too complicated for you? This (?) is a question mark and this (.) is a period. The question mark makes the sentence a question and the period makes the sentence a statement.


----------



## JBeukema

jgbkab said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> What questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sentences that end with question marks. Just like the one in quotes. Is that too complicated for you? This (?) is a question mark and this (.) is a period. The question mark makes the sentence a question and the period makes the sentence a statement.
Click to expand...


Look up, dumbass. I already addressed every idiotic thing you said


----------



## jgbkab

JBeukema said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> What questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sentences that end with question marks. Just like the one in quotes. Is that too complicated for you? This (?) is a question mark and this (.) is a period. The question mark makes the sentence a question and the period makes the sentence a statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up, dumbass. I already addressed every idiotic thing you said
Click to expand...


If you already addressed it, and I wasn't quoting your posts, why did you bother to address it again instead of letting WJ or someone else reply? And I'm a dumbass?


----------



## jgbkab

Look JB, I don't want to go back and forth with you. You think I'm a dumbass, so please don't stoop to my dumbass level. Mmmkay?


----------



## JBeukema

jgbkab said:


> Look JB, I don't want to go back and forth with you.



I understand. You have met your intellectual superior and realize that your usual attacks and trolling will not work. You realize that you are uneducated and ignorant and that you have no business commenting on the matter at hand. I respect that you are willing to step down and let the smart people continue the discussion without your interference. Thank you for this rare sign of maturity.



> ....I'm a dumbass, so please don't stoop to my dumbass level. Mmmkay?



I will try to keep that in mind.


----------



## jgbkab

jgbkab said:


> Does that mean that every white is smarter than every black?



No.



jgbkab said:


> Does that mean the smartest human in the world is white?



No.



jgbkab said:


> Does that mean you are smarter than I am?



No.



jgbkab said:


> Do black Americans not pay taxes?



Yes.



jgbkab said:


> Is the black population equal to the white population?



No.



jgbkab said:


> Do white people not receive money from black taxpayers?



Yes.

It's that easy. Want to try?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

> You will find very few people on Earth who are 'pure' any if the major races. Nearly everyone today in most parts of the world are of mixed race. Some simply more so than others



 You do realize that this statement refutes the concept of biological race, right?  The world is not full of mixed race mutts, ever heard of human variation? People are different for a number of reasons, none of which has anything to do with "biological race" differences, but have a lot to do with sexual selection, drift, founder effect, microevolution, adaptation and some geneflow between populations.



The notion that whites are all genetically smart or superior and blacks are inferior is dumb and refuted by the fact that unless one is an identical twin, no two people on earth are genetically and biologically alike. What this means for example is that 3 or 4 white people with high so called IQs cannot be used to say that all whites have IQs, just a small percentage of black males who are criminals cannot be used to state that all blacks are criminal prone because of some genetic predisposition to criminality. Racialists who make these jackassed arguments have to do so only after ignoring and or downplaying everything that contradicts their theories, especially the poor, uneducated, unemployed white racialists who brag that the white race is so superior based on the accomplishments of other whites, yet this above described white racialist has done nothing noteworthy himself, for if all whites are superior[as if all whites have the same DNA and biological make up] he wouldn't be in the position that he's in.


----------



## Tank

And IQ and testosterone levels are a big difference too.


----------



## JBeukema

Charlie Bass said:


> You do realize that this statement refutes the concept of biological race, right?



I am amazed by your continued displays of stupidity.



> The world is not full of mixed race mutts



So you disagree that there has been such a great degree of intermarriage and mixing of the races, most particularly in recent history?



> ever heard of human variation?



-you mean races and ethnicity? 



> People are different for a number of reasons, none of which has anything to do with "biological race" differences,



How does it feel to be so stupid?



> but have a lot to do with sexual selection, drift, founder effect,



The very forces that led to the emergence of the different races



> microevolution, adaptation



-leading to the emergence of the different races



> and some geneflow between populations.



So there *are* peoples of mixed race? Make up your mind, man!





> The notion that whites are all genetically smart or superior and blacks are inferior is dumb



Because it doesn't fit your political agenda? Science has settled the matter- then again, you have always preferred fairy tales over reason 



> and refuted by the fact that


You fail at logic




> unless one is an identical twin, no two people on earth are genetically and biologically alike.



No, ya think?



> What this means for example is that 3 or 4 white people with high so called IQs cannot be used to say that all whites have IQs



3-4000 randomly selected individuals of each race, from similar educational backgrounds, can. It's called averages, you fool.



> just a small percentage of black males who are criminals cannot be used to state that all blacks are criminal prone because of some genetic predisposition to criminality.



that you managed to put your shoes on is not evidence that Bass has a brain



> Racialists



making up words again? 



> who make these jackassed arguments



coming from you- you who throws mud and ignores all facts




> have to do so only after ignoring and or downplaying everything that contradicts their theories,



You mean nothing? Of course, facts aren't theories- but we gave up long ago any hope of you comprehending anything that requires an education beyond the third grade.



> if all whites are superior[as if all whites have the same DNA and biological make up] he wouldn't be in the position that he's in.



You straw men are pathetic. 


How does it feel to fail so hard?


----------



## Tank

If you think President Barack Hussein Obama II  is a great idea, you can thank alot of white people for that.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

JBeukema said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you disagree that there has been such a great degree of intermarriage and mixing of the races, most particularly in recent history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some populations, especially those in the New World this may be true but for humanity as a whole, no, genetic history and population history are two different things moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -you mean races and ethnicity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human variation existed before ethnicity  and the concept of race. Ethnicity is fluid anyways and not a fixed. The first Europeans looked nothing like the their pale skinned descendants today and only recently acquired the alleles that defined pale skin. The earliest skulls and physical remains from the Americas and East Asia don't resemble their modern descendants today, what all this means is that human variation is not static, people do change through a number of processes which the Bass already mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there *are* peoples of mixed race? Make up your mind, man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there are people who are of mixed genetic descent and ethnicity, not biological races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it doesn't fit your political agenda? Science has settled the matter- then again, you have always preferred fairy tales over reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Science has settled the matter indeed, but not in your favour.
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

Charlie Bass said:


> For some populations, especially those in the New World this may be true but for humanity as a whole, no, genetic history and population history are two different things moron.



Populations take their genes with them





> . The first Europeans looked nothing like the their pale skinned descendants today and only recently acquired the alleles that defined pale skin.



Define 'recently'. The first modern humans to arrive in Europe did not resemble the African peoples any longer.


> The earliest skulls and physical remains from the Americas and East Asia don't resemble their modern descendants today, what all this means is that human variation is not static



No shit. I already talked about how people evolve and adapt according the the evolutionary pressures they face


> people do change through a number of processes which the Bass already mentioned.



parroted, you did- long after I had touched on the matter. You're quite sad, really






> No, there are people who are of mixed genetic descent and ethnicity, not biological races.




You fail so hard. I stopped laughing- not I just pity you.




> Science has settled the matter indeed, but not in your favour.



Quite the contrary, as i have already discussed


----------



## Bass v 2.0

JBeukema said:


> Define 'recently'. The first modern humans to arrive in Europe did not resemble the African peoples any longer.



The first AMH in Europe were brownskinned people with tropically adapted bodies, all indicative of an African origin, your claim in false.


----------



## KittenKoder

[YOUTUBE]JURkmPnbPD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBeukema

Charlie Bass said:


> The first AMH in Europe were brownskinned people



I thought you said they were black? You're changing your story again


Actually, they came from the East, not from the south


----------



## JBeukema

> "Neither the existence nor the size of race differences in IQ are a matter of dispute, only their cause," write the authors. The Black-White difference has been found consistently from the time of the massive World War I Army testing of 90 years ago to a massive study of over 6 million corporate, military, and higher-education test-takers in 2001.
> 
> "Race differences show up by 3 years of age, even after matching on maternal education and other variables," said Rushton. "Therefore they cannot be due to poor education since this has not yet begun to exert an effect. That's why Jensen and I looked at the genetic hypothesis in detail. We examined 10 categories of evidence."
> 
> 1.
> 
> The Worldwide Pattern of IQ Scores. East Asians average higher on IQ tests than Whites, both in the U. S. and in Asia, even though IQ tests were developed for use in the Euro-American culture. Around the world, the average IQ for East Asians centers around 106; for Whites, about 100; and for Blacks about 85 in the U.S. and 70 in sub-Saharan Africa.
> 2.
> 
> Race Differences are Most Pronounced on Tests that Best Measure the General Intelligence Factor (g). Black-White differences, for example, are larger on the Backward Digit Span test than on the less g loaded Forward Digit Span test.
> 3.
> 
> The Gene-Environment Architecture of IQ is the Same in all Races, and Race Differences are Most Pronounced on More Heritable Abilities. Studies of Black, White, and East Asian twins, for example, show the heritability of IQ is 50% or higher in all races.
> 4.
> 
> Brain Size Differences. Studies using magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) find a correlation of brain size with IQ of about 0.40. Larger brains contain more neurons and synapses and process information faster. Race differences in brain size are present at birth. By adulthood, East Asians average 1 cubic inch more cranial capacity than Whites who average 5 cubic inches more than Blacks.
> 5.
> 
> Trans-Racial Adoption Studies. Race differences in IQ remain following adoption by White middle class parents. East Asians grow to average higher IQs than Whites while Blacks score lower. The Minnesota Trans-Racial Adoption Study followed children to age 17 and found race differences were even greater than at age 7: White children, 106; Mixed-Race children, 99; and Black children, 89.
> 6.
> 
> Racial Admixture Studies. Black children with lighter skin, for example, average higher IQ scores. In South Africa, the IQ of the mixed-race "Colored" population averages 85, intermediate to the African 70 and White 100.
> 7.
> 
> IQ Scores of Blacks and Whites Regress toward the Averages of Their Race. Parents pass on only some exceptional genes to offspring so parents with very high IQs tend to have more average children. Black and White children with parents of IQ 115 move to different averages--Blacks toward 85 and Whites to 100.
> 8.
> 
> Race Differences in Other "Life-History" Traits. East Asians and Blacks consistently fall at two ends of a continuum with Whites intermediate on 60 measures of maturation, personality, reproduction, and social organization. For example, Black children sit, crawl, walk, and put on their clothes earlier than Whites or East Asians.
> 9.
> 
> Race Differences and the Out-of-Africa theory of Human Origins. East Asian-White-Black differences fit the theory that modern humans arose in Africa about 100,000 years ago and expanded northward. During prolonged winters there was evolutionary selection for higher IQ created by problems of raising children, gathering and storing food, gaining shelter, and making clothes.
> 10.
> 
> Do Culture-Only Theories Explain the Data? Culture-only theories do not explain the highly consistent pattern of race differences in IQ, especially the East Asian data. No interventions such as ending segregation, introducing school busing, or "Head Start" programs have reduced the gaps as culture-only theory would predict.
> 
> In their article, Rushton and Jensen also address some of the policy issues that stem from their conclusions. Their main recommendation is that people be treated as individuals, not as members of groups. They emphasized that their paper pertains only to average differences. They also called for the need to accurately inform the public about the true nature of individual and group differences, genetics and evolutionary biology.



'Thirty Years of Research on Race Differences' in Cognitive Ability,"
J. Philippe Rushton (of the University of Western Ontario) and Arthur R. Jensen (of the University of California at Berkeley)
Psychology, Public Policy and Law (a journal of the American Psychological Association), June 2005


----------



## William Joyce

jgbkab said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different subspecies have different-enough average intelligences that to "treat them equally" is a farce.  In the U.S., blacks have an IQ about 15 points lower than the white IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that every white is smarter than every black? Does that mean the smartest human in the world is white? Does that mean you are smarter than I am?
Click to expand...


No.  It means the average IQ of blacks as a group is 15 points lower than the average IQ of whites as a group.  So, as the stats go, 10 percent of blacks have an IQ higher than the average white.

On the other hand, this means that 90 percent of blacks have an IQ LOWER than the average white.

That's significant.


----------



## Bootneck

Yukon said:


> I am white and you spell that: *W* hite *A* nglo *S* axon *P* rotestant



So, in this thread, you choose to be a protestant, yet in others you claim to be a catholic.

No. WASP you ain't. Try TROLL.


----------



## Hayen Mill

what does it matter whether scientific statistics show that some race is smarter than other? Are you going to negate life, liberty and property to a racially different person because of that? Is it justifiable to murder, enslave or steal someone because of that?

If so, why?

There are many people from the "white race" that are mentally retarded. Since they are less smart, would you murder, enslave or steal them as well?

If so, why?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Hayen Mill said:


> what does it matter whether scientific statistics show that some race is smarter than other? Are you going to negate life, liberty and property to a racially different person because of that? Is it justifiable to murder, enslave or steal someone because of that?
> 
> If so, why?
> 
> There are many people from the "white race" that are mentally retarded. Since they are less smart, would you murder, enslave or steal them as well?
> 
> If so, why?



Whites, or Caucasians, are the Race that carries the Down syndrome gene.


----------



## JBeukema

52ndStreet said:


> Whites, or Caucasians, are the Race that carries the Down syndrome gene.



There's no such thing as a 'down's syndrome gene'. Down's is caused by an extra repetition (in whole or in part) of chromosome 21. As such, it can effect anyone, regardless of race.  35 seconds on Google and you could have educated yourself instead of looking like an idiot.


----------



## William Joyce

Hayen Mill said:


> what does it matter whether scientific statistics show that some race is smarter than other? Are you going to negate life, liberty and property to a racially different person because of that? Is it justifiable to murder, enslave or steal someone because of that?
> 
> If so, why?
> 
> There are many people from the "white race" that are mentally retarded. Since they are less smart, would you murder, enslave or steal them as well?
> 
> If so, why?



Here's why it matters:  black test scores consistently come in lower than white test scores.  But they always blame "racism" for the gap instead of inherent ability.  And then whites are forced to shell out more and more cash to help the black students get equal test scores to whites. 

So, whites are blamed and punished and stigmatized for something that isn't their fault.


----------



## 52ndStreet

JBeukema said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites, or Caucasians, are the Race that carries the Down syndrome gene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a 'down's syndrome gene'. Down's is caused by an extra repetition (in whole or in part) of chromosome 21. As such, it can effect anyone, regardless of race.  35 seconds on Google and you could have educated yourself instead of looking like an idiot.
Click to expand...


There is a gene in the Caucasian race that triggers the extra production, thus causing
"Downs syndrome". Along with the rest of the 350 other genetic defective genes that the White race carries in their gene pool.


----------



## Yukon

The Negro and White Republivcans put Abama into office. How you ask? The Negro voted for Obama for one reason only that being Obama is a Negro person, like them. The Republicans through the visceral hatred of anything Liberal or Democrat voted in mass for that crazy old fool McCain ( a man who collaborated with the Viet Cong). Had the GOD old people voted for Hillary in the Primaries the Negro Obama would not have won and you would have had a woman as President.


----------



## JBeukema

52ndStreet said:


> There is a gene in the Caucasian race that triggers the extra production, thus causing
> "Downs syndrome". Along with the rest of the 350 other genetic defective genes that the White race carries in their gene pool.



Wrong. Down's effects member of all races. Once again you show how stupid and uninformed you are. In fact, black swith Down's tend to die at younger ages than Whites with the condition


----------



## JBeukema

Has 52 ever cited a source, like I told him(?) to long ago?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Here are a few sources for you.Get back to me on this.
Check Science Clarified
also www.stewartsynopsis.com 
Check the second sit out first.


----------



## JBeukema

A genetic site with no data on the subject? This is just pathetic.


----------



## 52ndStreet

JBeukema said:


> A genetic site with no data on the subject? This is just pathetic.



No, those are some sources for you.
I must correct my self. There are now 2000 known genetic disorders that whites carry in their pool!.Google it. "Geneitc disorders of the White race".See for your self.


----------



## JBeukema

So, you _can't _provide a citation for a peer-reviewed/ respected source?


----------



## Tank

I guess it is easy for blacks and hispanics to have many kids, because they don't worry about taking care of them.


----------



## JBeukema

JBeukema said:


> So, you _can't _provide a citation for a peer-reviewed/ respected source?



Well? I'll take that as a 'no'


----------



## Yukon

Tank said:


> I guess it is easy for blacks and hispanics to have many kids, because they don't worry about taking care of them.



They have so many children because the women are immoral people. Having many babies is the key to a higher income. More babies = more welfare.


----------

